# Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC/Preamp/Amplifier Thread



## dukeskd

*Introduction*​  
 The Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC is Mytek Digital's first official foray into the hi-fi/audiophile market. Mytek is not a regular name in the audiophile community and that's why you don't see this product discussed much here at head-fi. Mytek is a name known in the pro audio gear world, especially for the converters that occupy racks in many a studio in the past 20 years. Personally, I was looking for a DAC/amp for quite sometime and have experience with the Burson/CEntrance/Benchmark offerings. Please note, there are 3 versions of this product, 2 of them include the preamp with color differences (silver which has no led meter lights and a black version as shown in the picture below) and the other one is the "mastering edition" that does not have the preamp and includes SPDIF DSD inputs with price difference of $100. I have the black preamp version (MSRP $1695). I was really attracted to this DAC because of the DSD capabilities and the "hybrid" functionality that this DAC can offer for the pro audio enthusiast as well as the audiophile! Now, lets move to the specifications.

*Specifications*​  

Conversion: 32bit, PCM up to 192k, 64xDSD, 128xDSD.
Dynamic Range: 128dB (ESS Sabre chipset in 8 mono to 2 stereo config.) THD DAC: -110dB.
Digital Audio Inputs: SPDIF, AES/EBU, Toslink all up to 192k single wire.
                                      (64xDSD and 128XDSD SDIF DSD interface on Mastering Version).

Clock: Internal Clock Generator (10ps jitter), Wordclock In and Out, or sync to incoming digital audio input with low jitter JET (tm) PLL.
 
Internal Async Hardware Upsampling- 16bit 44.1k etc. can be optionally upsampled prior to conversion to 192k/24bit with clock jitter eliminated.
 
Transparent, 1dB stepped programmable analog attenuator, separate for main out and head-phones.
Relay bypass of the attenuator for direct purist DAC out.
A pair of unbalanced RCA analog outs for preamp functions (assignable to volume control) (In
Preamp Version).
High Current, High Slew Rate ultra low distortion 500mA hi-fi headphone amp.
Worldwide user switchable linear power supply.
Online downloadable firmware updates.
Ability of converting standard digital audio inputs into computer FW/USB input.
 
Optional infrared remote (avail 2012).
Enclosure: Compact portable 1/2 rack space 1.72in H x 8.5in W x 8.5in D.
Weight 6 lbs.
 
 User Menu Choices:

- Functions assignable to buttons: MUTE, PHASE INVERT, MONO, DIM
- Selection of clock choices
- Choice of upsampling or not
- Selection of slow or fast/steep filter for PCM
- Selection of 3 filters for out of band DSD
- Assignable input selection (display only active)
- Dimmable intensity of display/led meter
  
  
 As you can see, the specifications are astonishing especially at this price range.
  

  
  
  
*Review*​  
 I have been looking for a DAC for quite sometime. I went through the Burson DAC, later the Benchmark DAC1 and finally settled for a few months with the CEntrance DACMini CX. Now, I always knew the DAC was the weakest link in my chain. I primarily use the SPL Phonitor as my amplifier and the sound quality differences are easily distinguishable between the DACs. I also wanted a high-end DAC unit that came with a headphone amplifier incase I was travelling. The preamp feature won't be discussed much in this review.
  
*Design*

  
 I really love the design. I am always for the "professional" design and from the looks of this DAC, you can easily see that Mytek Digital's roots are in the pro audio equipment, no space is left unused and all the buttons are placed intuitively. In comparison the Antelope Zodiac looks like an art piece! The Mytek DAC is also very light and rack-friendly.
  
*Features*
  
 Let's start with the most stand out feature: if you have been reading audiophile/hi-fi magazines, the DSD has been the hype for a time now. It is great to see that the Mytek DAC includes this, and according to the founder and principle designer of Mytek, Michal Jurewicz, the reason he wanted to add the DSD playback technology for this DAC is so that audiophiles can enjoy quality sound from SACD with cutting edge sound reproduction technology. At this price range, there are not many DACs that allow for native DSD playback and so this will be a huge plus for those who are looking for this feature (I wasn't at the beginning but more on this later). There are also numerous inputs ranging from Firewire, to asynchronous USB 2.0 and USB 1.1, which is very convenient for Mac/Windows users alike. You can also use this DAC as an interface to record with your DAW, which is very useful for me as a musician! There is an option of upsampling PCM, which could be your cup of tea.. or not. I say you have to experiment until you get the sound you want, and upsampling can always help in that quest. You can customize playback from sharp to slow of PCM, and the cut off for DSD playback (50, 60 and 70). The firmware of the DAC is updateable by firewire when bug fixes and new features are added by Mytek Digital. All these features add up-to a really customizable DAC that show the hints of the pro audio background of Mytek.
  
*The Sound*
  
 First off, I was never a believer that a DAC could make much of a difference in the sound, but boy was I wrong when I added this DAC to the chain. The bass come out with extreme tightness, control and quality that I never heard before. The instrument separation deepened with my HD800s and soundstage became enhanced. The treble reached all the highs you'd ever need without any color added, and the mids were full. The sound outputted by this DAC is definitely high-end. The overall sound is very neutral and exquisite. Nothing added, nothing subtracted from the original recording, it is how it was meant to be. If the recording is bad, it will be bad, if its good, then marvel in its greatness. I also want to add that the music seems more energetic (PRaT anybody?) when compared with the DACMini and especially the Benchmark.
  
*Revelation*
  
 As I mentioned before, I never put emphasis on the DSD capabilities of this DAC as I had little to zero experience with SACDs. However, one night I decided to download a few ISO SACDs and lo and behold, the sound evoked from this little DAC was fantastic! I heard things I never _ever_ heard before, as all of you know that with the HD800s this comes with the territory but I couldn't believe how much there is to actually listen to! The first recording I loaded was Norah Jones' Come Away With Me, and I am very familiar with the songs since it was released nearly 10 years ago, but what I heard was an absolute surprise to me. I highly recommend this DAC for this feature alone.
  
*Headphone Amplifer*
  
 The amplifer of the Mytek Stereo 192 DAC is capable of driving my HD800s/LCD-2s to great heights. However, I still prefer my Phonitor but I could live with the amplifer included in this DAC, and again the strong point is most definitely the bass region. The PRaT of the amplifier is neutral not enhanced at all, and the treble very neutral. The mids region are as lush as the DAC output.
  
*Conclusion*​  
 This dac/amp/preamp could be a pricey addition to your setup but I insist on trying it out and hearing how beautiful this DAC makes music. The DSD feature is a welcome innovation for me and I am utilizing it as I write this article. If you have a chance to trial this awesome device, do it.
  
_duke_


----------



## Swatcsi

Great review! Looks like an interesting DAC and I hope to hear one, and it's nice to see some talk about something different than the few DAC's that everyone always seem talk about.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





swatcsi said:


> Great review! Looks like an interesting DAC and I hope to hear one, and it's nice to see some talk about something different than the few DAC's that everyone always seem talk about.


 

 I totally agree and that's exactly why I went for it!


----------



## AnakChan

Thx for the review. In the past it's been a real toss up between the Mytek DSD DAC, Eximus DP1, or Fostex HP-A8C (DSD ready awaiting drivers from Fostex) & there's been very little reviews & especially comparison between the three. To make matters more interesting Chord Electronics threw in the Qute DSD DAC into the mix.

I'm coming from a Benchmark DAC1 Pre & trying to find a decent successor to it. I have approx 300-400 DFF/DSD tracks so the DSD support is very welcome.

Any further opinions you're able to shed will be very appreciated.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Thx for the review. In the past it's been a real toss up between the Mytek DSD DAC, Eximus DP1, or Fostex HP-A8C (DSD ready awaiting drivers from Fostex) & there's been very little reviews & especially comparison between the three. To make matters more interesting Chord Electronics threw in the Qute DSD DAC into the mix.
> I'm coming from a Benchmark DAC1 Pre & trying to find a decent successor to it. I have approx 300-400 DFF/DSD tracks so the DSD support is very welcome.
> Any further opinions you're able to shed will be very appreciated.


 

 Yes I would love a comparison thread, but I will settle with the Mytek for a long, long time. I think that this DAC would be a really great successor for your Benchmark, if you were living in the USA you could trial it for 30 days from Mytek with "no questions asked" return.


----------



## No Disc

Thanks for the review. This is one unit I've had my eye on as well.  I think DSD does have a future in computer audio so a DSD capable DAC makes sense for me.   I'm wondering if the Preamp version has anything to offer me, since I'm just interested in using the Mytek to play native DSD files to my tube preamp, I probably only need the mastering version. I can't see any need to have the analog inputs.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





no disc said:


> Thanks for the review. This is one unit I've had my eye on as well.  I think DSD does have a future in computer audio so a DSD capable DAC makes sense for me.   I'm wondering if the Preamp version has anything to offer me, since I'm just interested in using the Mytek to play native DSD files to my tube preamp, I probably only need the mastering version. I can't see any need to have the analog inputs.


 

 DSD is definitely the future, as its the next level in sound reproduction. Isn't that the quest of all the people at head-fi?


----------



## our martin

Sounds like a very good dac/headphone amp,good review my friend!


----------



## our martin

If anyones after a turntable the clear audio concept turntable is the best bang for your buck turntable you can buy! If you can pm me how many times i have just said turntable i will give you one free out of the shop for christmas! Ok brunk has won a clear audio concept turntable thanks!


----------



## bloodykot

I tried to compare SACD (2ch DSD) & CD (lossless pcm 16/44.1) version of Depeche mode. No difference.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





bloodykot said:


> I tried to compare SACD (2ch DSD) & CD (lossless pcm 16/44.1) version of Depeche mode. No difference.


 
   
  Any idea what the original master is on DSD? I'm unfamiliar with Depeche Mode's recordings. Talking to some recording engineers, more "modern" (no idea when that cut-off time was) masters made on digital are more likely, but not always, on 48kHz. Only the older masters are done on 1/4" (analogue) tape.
   
  To be honest, quite a few of my SACDs and CD equivalents, the improvements on SACDs are "slight" by my standards - i.e. I'd have to listen well to hear the difference - they're not exactly night 'n day. These are mostly the older late 50's/early 60's West Coast jazz, and some fewer modern (namely "Yo-Yo Ma") SACDs compared to their CD counterparts. But I continue buying/ripping backup SACDs 'cos they're available - shallow, I know.
   
  Today I did try the Mytek 192-Stereo DSD and April Music Eximus DP-1. I must say after listening to both, I find the Mytek to be a tad warmer between the two. I had problems with hi-rez FLACS 96/192kHz via optical (iBasso DX100) and could only sample my 44.1kHz and lossy 320kbps AACs of my source. I did sample the demonstrator's DSD tracks off his notebook but was unfamiliar with his tracks so hard to really comment.
   
  For some reason though I have a tendency to lean more towards the Eximus DP-1 over the Mytek DSD as it seemed somewhat more detailed. But for one track/album, the DP-1 was very unforgiving to bad recordings - namely Bill Evan's Waltz for Debbie. I could hear -every- crackle as though the DSD was ripped from a vinyl or something (which isn't in reality...it was a live recording) and that was so distracting I couldn't concentrate on the music. That was the only exception. For my other albums, the DP-1 felt smoother and more pleasing to my ears than the Mytek DSD - naturally, this is comparing PCM <-> PCM, since the Eximus DP-1 doesn't do DSD.
   
  Another I tried was the Chord Electronics QuteHD and QBD76HD. They both sounded very good and detailed but they're DAC only - so the external amp (of which I forgot the name). I'd consider the QuteHD quite seriously if it weren't for it's output which is unbalanced-only. Whereas the QBD76HD has a lot more options, it's also 5x more expensive.
   
  In short, if I take the DSD factor out of the question, I'd personally lean towards the Eximus DP-1. OTOH, if I do take DSD into consideration, I'd personally choose the Mytek DSD for it's features (balanced output, multiple input, etc.) but would pick the Chord QuteHD for its SQ (but very limited input/output options).


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Any idea what the original master is on DSD? I'm unfamiliar with Depeche Mode's recordings. Talking to some recording engineers, more "modern" (no idea when that cut-off time was) masters made on digital are more likely, but not always, on 48kHz. Only the older masters are done on 1/4" (analogue) tape.
> 
> To be honest, quite a few of my SACDs and CD equivalents, the improvements on SACDs are "slight" by my standards - i.e. I'd have to listen well to hear the difference - they're not exactly night 'n day. These are mostly the older late 50's/early 60's West Coast jazz, and some fewer modern (namely "Yo-Yo Ma") SACDs compared to their CD counterparts. But I continue buying/ripping backup SACDs 'cos they're available - shallow, I know.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the comparison! I do agree that the Mytek DAC has a hint of warmth that is evidently there, especially when comparing with the clean-cut Benchmark DAC1. I have to be honest, it is a bit unfair comparing the Mytek DAC with the Eximus DP-1, since the Eximus's price is twice the MSRP and therefore it has better components, etc. I think no one can argue the Mytek DAC's versatality factor, and since it has so many features and at this price range. As audiophiles, we're used to exaggerated prices, be it for cables or DACs/amps, and personally its refreshing to see this functionality at this price range.
   
  Back to the discussion about the DSD vs FLAC. The differences are there, and they are huge if you're listening on an optimal system and with your "inspection ear" turned on, you will hear them. Every mastering engineer will agree to this since the SACDs are the closest rips to the studio mastering tapes. I have the SPL Phonitor as my headphone amp and its reputation as an inspection tool is true to the word so perhaps if you really want the benefit of DSD playback, your whole chain has to be of that notion.
   
  Anyway, I am looking for more input on this DAC from the community so if anyone owns it, please post your impressions! If anyone wants to read more on the Mytek DACs including the more expensive 8x192, the forums @ gearsluts have a lot more professional reference and comments.


----------



## AnakChan

dukeskd said:


> Thanks for the comparison! I do agree that the Mytek DAC has a hint of warmth that is evidently there, especially when comparing with the clean-cut Benchmark DAC1. I have to be honest, it is a bit unfair comparing the Mytek DAC with the Eximus DP-1, since the Eximus's price is twice the MSRP and therefore it has better components, etc.
> [snip!!]



And that's my dilemma, since in Japan, the Eximus is -cheaper- in Japan than Mytek - USD$2546 vs. $2941. Yep, the Mytek is almost double of what it sells in US  but it's modded to suit JP's 100V/50Hz.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> And that's my dilemma, since in Japan, the Eximus is -cheaper- in Japan than Mytek - USD$2546 vs. $2941. Yep, the Mytek is almost double of what it sells in US  but it's modded to suit JP's 100V/50Hz.


 

 Then that truly is a dilemma, Can you explain why the Mytek is so much more expensive? Is it because of the importation or component upgrades?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Then that truly is a dilemma, Can you explain why the Mytek is so much more expensive? Is it because of the importation or component upgrades?


 
   
  Well for one, in general anything that comes from overseas is just "automatically" more expensive (e.g. ALO Audio Rx Mk3 is $650 vs $920 in Japan). I've imported stuff directly before and it's not always import taxes (which usually is minimal). So I guess labour, bricks 'n mortar.
   
  Secondly, specifically for the Mytek, I believe the distributor has specifically asked Mytek Digital to produce Japan-specific models for the 115V -> 100V PSU. SQ-wise, he told me that the local Japanese ones sound "warmer/involving". I have heard only the Japanese version and it is warm-sounding, but never heard the 115V version as a comparison. But not worth the $1400 price difference.
   
  If mini 115V -> 100V stepdown converters exist, this could be cheap option. Then only have to worry if the 60Hz -> 50Hz difference matters or not.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Well for one, in general anything that comes from overseas is just "automatically" more expensive (e.g. ALO Audio Rx Mk3 is $650 vs $920 in Japan). I've imported stuff directly before and it's not always import taxes (which usually is minimal). So I guess labour, bricks 'n mortar.
> 
> Secondly, specifically for the Mytek, I believe the distributor has specifically asked Mytek Digital to produce Japan-specific models for the 115V -> 100V PSU. SQ-wise, he told me that the local Japanese ones sound "warmer/involving". I have heard only the Japanese version and it is warm-sounding, but never heard the 115V version as a comparison. But not worth the $1400 price difference.
> 
> If mini 115V -> 100V stepdown converters exist, this could be cheap option. Then only have to worry if the 60Hz -> 50Hz difference matters or not.


 
  Thats actually really interesting, that it gained warmth due to the PSU change. As of right now, I would never call the American version warm but neutral sounding all-over the spectrum. Did you decide on which one you are going to buy?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Thats actually really interesting, that it gained warmth due to the PSU change. As of right now, I would never call the American version warm but neutral sounding all-over the spectrum. Did you decide on which one you are going to buy?


 
   
  I purchased the Fostex HP-A8 last Friday. But I haven't decided if this is the end of my quest yet. It's now gone through a 70 hr burn-in and another 30 hrs to go before I give it a detailed listen.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I purchased the Fostex HP-A8 last Friday. But I haven't decided if this is the end of my quest yet. It's now gone through a 70 hr burn-in and another 30 hrs to go before I give it a detailed listen.


 

 Well I guess I am lucky because, I am settled with the Mytek for my DAC quest. It is truly a shame that the PSU convert added so much cost, I would love to welcome you the Mytek club


----------



## mteinum

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Well I guess I am lucky because, I am settled with the Mytek for my DAC quest. It is truly a shame that the PSU convert added so much cost, I would love to welcome you the Mytek club


 
   
  Thanks for a great review! I'm a huge fan of this DAC. Great punch in the lower region, fantastic realism / holography higher up. Connected to a Mac Mini using USB, Audirvana Plus integrated with iTunes as library, iPad remote. Great sound, superb usability.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





mteinum said:


> Thanks for a great review! I'm a huge fan of this DAC. Great punch in the lower region, fantastic realism / holography higher up. Connected to a Mac Mini using USB, Audirvana Plus integrated with iTunes as library, iPad remote. Great sound, superb usability.


 
  Great setup and photo! Thanks for the post, what SACDs are you enjoying with the Mytek?


----------



## Lazyboy_sg

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Well I guess I am lucky because, I am settled with the Mytek for my DAC quest. It is truly a shame that the PSU convert added so much cost, I would love to welcome you the Mytek club


 
  Hi,  How you describe the sonic signature of the DAC? Have you considered the W4S DAC 2 or Yulong D18 prior to settling on this model? I am in the market for a Sabre ESS 9018 DAC and I am considering the few models discussed in the forum such as W4S DAC 2, Yulong D18, Anedio D2 and Mytek.


----------



## remilio

As usual, not a word about amplification part, is it so bad?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





remilio said:


> As usual, not a word about amplification part, is it so bad?


 
   
  My quick impressions mentioned on post #11 was using the amp portion of the Mytek (as well as the Eximus DP1). No I would not have described it as bad. I just felt it was warmer than the other DACs I've experienced (Benchmark DAC1 Pre, Fostex HP-A8, April Music Eximus DP1). I was looking a DAC/Amp for my TH-900.
   
  As a clarification, when I say it's warm, it's not a negative thing but rather positive - rich, involving, and musical. As opposed to the Eximus where I found it was clear/transparent, detailed, yet smooth.


----------



## remilio

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> My quick impressions mentioned on post #11 was using the amp portion of the Mytek (as well as the Eximus DP1). No I would not have described it as bad. I just felt it was warmer than the other DACs I've experienced (Benchmark DAC1 Pre, Fostex HP-A8, April Music Eximus DP1). I was looking a DAC/Amp for my TH-900.
> 
> As a clarification, when I say it's warm, it's not a negative thing but rather positive - rich, involving, and musical. As opposed to the Eximus where I found it was clear/transparent, detailed, yet smooth.


 

 Thanks for the answer. It's strange, on another forum one of the owner of Mytek complained about too analitical sound through it's amplifier. Tastes differ, really


----------



## edisonwu

Is this a good DAC for PC based DSD system?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





edisonwu said:


> Is this a good DAC for PC based DSD system?


 

 I use it 100% of the time with my laptop, streaming DSD, etc. I also use professionally for mastering purposes and mixing. You can't go wrong with this DAC, packed with its functionality its really awesome.


----------



## edisonwu

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> I use it 100% of the time with my laptop, streaming DSD, etc. I also use professionally for mastering purposes and mixing. You can't go wrong with this DAC, packed with its functionality its really awesome.


 

 Do you compare DSD stream with DSD to PCM on foobar in the same machine? Which software do you use?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





edisonwu said:


> Do you compare DSD stream with DSD to PCM on foobar in the same machine? Which software do you use?


 
  I am using Foobar with the Mytek supplied driver + native DSD streaming through the ASIO driver. The DSD vs PCM subject is an expansive one, for me the DSD has so many advantages over PCM and the sound quality shows it. Do you have the chance to try out a Mytek DAC around your area?


----------



## edisonwu

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> I am using Foobar with the Mytek supplied driver + native DSD streaming through the ASIO driver. The DSD vs PCM subject is an expansive one, for me the DSD has so many advantages over PCM and the sound quality shows it. Do you have the chance to try out a Mytek DAC around your area?


 

 Duke, your providing the info. is appreciated. I have contacted a local dealer for audition this week. I read somewhere the Mytek tends to be a little too warm. I am not sure if it is matching well with tube amplifiers that I tuned mostly for EMM and Benchmark. Its abality to support DSD via USB still attracts me the most. I am also looking at EMM DAC2X but too expensive for my current target. Any other options for DSD DAC like the Mytek and DAC2X? It will be used to connect to a PC always.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





edisonwu said:


> Duke, your providing the info. is appreciated. I have contacted a local dealer for audition this week. I read somewhere the Mytek tends to be a little too warm. I am not sure if it is matching well with tube amplifiers that I tuned mostly for EMM and Benchmark. Its abality to support DSD via USB still attracts me the most. I am also looking at EMM DAC2X but too expensive for my current target. Any other options for DSD DAC like the Mytek and DAC2X? It will be used to connect to a PC always.


 

 There aren't too many options, but there is one lesser known DAC that has DSD capability:
  http://sonore.us/index2.html - Sonore DSD Dac
   
  It's cheaper somewhat, but lacks many features.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> There aren't too many options, but there is one lesser known DAC that has DSD capability:
> http://sonore.us/index2.html - Sonore DSD Dac
> 
> It's cheaper somewhat, but lacks many features.


 
   
  Don't mean to pollute your thread but if I may add a few more to the list.
   
  ExaSound Audio Design E20 DAC was just announced recently, it's pricier than the Mytek though :-

 http://hifipig.com/exasound-audio-design-e20-dxddsd-dac/
   
  Another is the Chord QuteHD DAC but it's a DAC-only separate amp required, and a much more expensive model QBD76 HDSD  :-
   
  QuteHD: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=78
  QBD76HDSD: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=74


----------



## firev1

http://www.playbackdesigns.com/products/mpd-5/
http://www.playbackdesigns.com/products/mpd-3/
   
  The playback designs DACs are extremely pricey but probably the best to offer in the market not like I will ever get to hear one.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





firev1 said:


> http://www.playbackdesigns.com/products/mpd-5/
> http://www.playbackdesigns.com/products/mpd-3/
> 
> The playback designs DACs are extremely pricey but probably the best to offer in the market not like I will ever get to hear one.


 

 $13000? Damn!


----------



## firev1

Wait till you see EMM Lab's dacs  15k, EMM's A/D converters(or rather D/D converters in this case) are how HDTracks extract and convert SACD files to 24/96 or 24/192 PCM. Debussy and Meitner Audio has dacs too.


----------



## labjr

Quote:


edisonwu said:


> Duke, your providing the info. is appreciated. I have contacted a local dealer for audition this week. I read somewhere the Mytek tends to be a little too warm. I am not sure if it is matching well with tube amplifiers that I tuned mostly for EMM and Benchmark. Its abality to support DSD via USB still attracts me the most. I am also looking at EMM DAC2X but too expensive for my current target. Any other options for DSD DAC like the Mytek and DAC2X? It will be used to connect to a PC always.


 
   From what I've read the Mytek should work well in any system that sounds good with Benchmark. Mytek should outperform it. Benchmark uses adaptive USB and  not asynchronous.


----------



## moses1258

I should mention that the new Benchmark HGC does DSD and it is now asynchronus.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





moses1258 said:


> I should mention that the new Benchmark HGC does DSD and it is now asynchronus.


 
  It's time to catch up with the competition


----------



## preproman

Bump.
   
  Very interested in this DAC.  
   
  What other DACs has this one been compared to?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Bump.
> 
> Very interested in this DAC.
> 
> What other DACs has this one been compared to?


 

 Glad to see someone interested in it! There have been a few comparisons in this enormous thread: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/mytek-stereo-192-a-5555/
   
  I cannot find the specific posts, but they are there. The usual verdict is that the Mytek outperforms gear in its price range and more.
   
  There are also further comparisons here by a reviewer:
  http://www.hifi-advice.com/mytek-192DSD-review.html


----------



## dukeskd

This thread catches many other comparisons, and a comparison between the $25k (!!) Meitner Design DAC and the Mytek 192:
  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=no&u=http://www.hifisentralen.no/forumet/vennetra-der-hifimerker/64865-mytek-digital-sonic-bliss-print.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcomputeraudiophile%2B%2522dukeskd%2522%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1252%26bih%3D541&sa=X&ei=QTbJULCkE9TO0QHIx4FY&ved=0CEAQ7gEwAg
   
  (Translated from Norwegian)


----------



## preproman

Thanks dukeskd,
   
  I really like this one:
http://www.hifi-advice.com/mytek-192DSD-review.html
   
  This DAC sure is feature loaded no doubt.  In the article he was comparing to DACs costing way more.  
   
  What's the difference between the mastering dac and the pre amp dac - as both has volume controls?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Thanks dukeskd,
> 
> I really like this one:
> http://www.hifi-advice.com/mytek-192DSD-review.html
> ...


 

 I believe the only difference between the mastering and the pre amp is obviously the pre amp feature, DSD inputs (used for the mastering of SACD/DSD), and the color. The sound quality and components is the same for all the 3 versions.


----------



## dukeskd

A review of the Mytek 192 DAC by jude at http://www.head-fi.org/a/2012-head-fi-holiday-gift-guide-computer-audio (scroll down to Mytek).


----------



## aphinity

i'm curious if the Mytek 192 DAC would benifit from a USB to SPDIF converter like the Audiopphilleo2, MF V-Link 192 or Stello U3?
   
   
  i'm stoked to see the the AES/EBU input connectivity....


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





aphinity said:


> i'm curious if the Mytek 192 DAC would benifit from a USB to SPDIF converter like the Audiopphilleo2, MF V-Link 192 or Stello U3?
> 
> 
> i'm stoked to see the the AES/EBU input connectivity....


 
  I will be actually considering purchasing the MF Vlink 192 for the AES connectivity. One thing to remember that DSD playback is only available through USB and Firewire.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> I will be actually considering purchasing the MF Vlink 192 for the AES connectivity. *One thing to remember that DSD playback is only available through USB and Firewire.*


 
   
   
  WOW - didn't know that.  So If I come off my laptop via USB and DSD.  Are you saying if I use a USB converter to convert to AES or Coax - It won't work?  Just so I'm clear.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





preproman said:


> WOW - didn't know that.  So If I come off my laptop via USB and DSD.  Are you saying if I use a USB converter to convert to AES or Coax - It won't work?  Just so I'm clear.


 

 Yes, I believe that drivers are needed to communicate with the DAC. All the other inputs, besides Firewire and USB 2.0 (excluding 1.1), will only support PCM and upsampling to 192khz.


----------



## aphinity

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> I will be actually considering purchasing the MF Vlink 192 for the AES connectivity. One thing to remember that DSD playback is only available through USB and Firewire.


 
   
  so Dukeskd, you're still pretty happy with your Mytek 192-DS? has the sound changed at all as you've used it more?  would you characterize the sound as analytical or potentially clinical?
   
  i'm very keen on potentially trying/buying one ....


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





aphinity said:


> so Dukeskd, you're still pretty happy with your Mytek 192-DS? has the sound changed at all as you've used it more?  would you characterize the sound as analytical or potentially clinical?
> 
> i'm very keen on potentially trying/buying one ....


 

 Very happy. And yes the sound has improved constantly after break in. I would not characterize the sound as overly analytical or clinical, it has some warmth, especially with the bass region but everything is neutral as it stands.


----------



## remilio

Has anyone compared Mytek 192 vs Anedio D2?


----------



## DairyProduce

Quote: 





remilio said:


> Has anyone compared Mytek 192 vs Anedio D2?


 
   
  I'd like to know more about this too.


----------



## Xanthos

Quote: 





dairyproduce said:


> I'd like to know more about this too.


 

 Same here


----------



## dukeskd

Here is a link to a hifi forum hailing from Hong Kong, they have a few posts comparing the Anedio and Mytek:
  http://www.hiendy.com/hififorum/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=39900


----------



## Xanthos

It looks like the Anedio was preferred except for some quality control issues, unless I missed something.


----------



## DairyProduce

Quote: 





xanthos said:


> It looks like the Anedio was preferred except for some quality control issues, unless I missed something.


 
   
  Looks like what Xanthos said, though some did say they preferred Mytek. 
   
  QC seems to be a issue with Anedio...


----------



## dukeskd

Remember that their comparisons are based on their own personal preferences. Personally, with the Mytek 192, my DAC journey has ended.


----------



## aphinity

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Remember that their comparisons are based on their own personal preferences. Personally, with the Mytek 192, my DAC journey has ended.


 
   
  Mytek, Anedio, W4S and Violectric are the main contenders for my $1500ish impending DAC purchase....


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





aphinity said:


> Mytek, Anedio, W4S and Violectric are the main contenders for my $1500ish impending DAC purchase....


 
   
   
  I would narrow my search down to the Mytek and the Anedio 2.  The other 2 can't compete.  IMO.
   
  @dukeskd
   
  I'm planning on using the Mytek as a DAC and preamp for my F1J speaker amp.  I don't have to get the preamp version for this do?  I can still get the Mastering DAC and accomplish the same thing - correct?
   
  Is it analog or digital volume control?  Did I read it can be both?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I would narrow my search down to the Mytek and the Anedio 2.  The other 2 can't compete.  IMO.
> 
> @dukeskd
> 
> ...


 

 You will need to get the preamp version for the preamp, the mastering edition omits the preamp version from what I read in the specifications. And yes, it has both digital and analog control which is awesome.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> You will need to get the preamp version for the preamp, the mastering edition omits the preamp version from what I read in the specifications. And yes, it has both digital and analog control which is awesome.


 
   
   
  So I'm not planning on using the unbalanced preamp pass through.  Just want to use i as a preamp via balanced outputs to my amp.  Surly I don't need the preamp version for this.  
   
  I guess in short.
   
  I just want to control the volume in analog mode with the DAC connected straight to the amp via balanced cables.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So I'm not planning on using the unbalanced preamp pass through.  Just want to use i as a preamp via balanced outputs to my amp.  Surly I don't need the preamp version for this.
> 
> I guess in short.
> 
> I just want to control the volume in analog mode with the DAC connected straight to the amp via balanced cables.


 

 What you describe shouldn't be a problem with the mastering edition, however I've been using the "bypass" volume control option for all my listening.


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Any idea what the original master is on DSD? I'm unfamiliar with Depeche Mode's recordings. Talking to some recording engineers, more "modern" (no idea when that cut-off time was) masters made on digital are more likely, but not always, on 48kHz. Only the older masters are done on 1/4" (analogue) tape.
> 
> To be honest, quite a few of my SACDs and CD equivalents, the improvements on SACDs are "slight" by my standards - i.e. I'd have to listen well to hear the difference - they're not exactly night 'n day. These are mostly the older late 50's/early 60's West Coast jazz, and some fewer modern (namely "Yo-Yo Ma") SACDs compared to their CD counterparts. But I continue buying/ripping backup SACDs 'cos they're available - shallow, I know.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have Mytek 192-DSD DAC, and had a chance to compare it with Eximus DP1.  I tried only with Audeze LCD2 and Sennheiser HD25 SP.
   

   

   
  Since Eximus is not a DSD DAC, I only use PCM files for the comparison.
  In my opinion, the headphone output of Eximus is tonally better for me, more bass body, and not too forward as Mytek headphone output.  Mytek headphone output sounds smooth with 'live like' presentation, excellent imaging and detail, but the bass is rather too lean for my taste.  Bass is punchy, but sounds rather thin.
   
  When I connect Mytek analog output to Eximus analog input, so using Mytek as DAC, and Eximus as headphone amp, it was the best setup I heard.  Excellent imaging and detail, with very good bass.
  And I think, for the DAC section, Mytek is better than the Eximus, more resolution and more accurate.  While for the headphone amp section, Eximus sounds much better than Mytek.
   
  Does anyone here using the Mytek 192-DSD DAC feel that the Mytek headphone output is rather lean on the bass?  Not enough bass body?
   
  I use HD800, T1, HE5-LE, SRH-840, and other headphones, and still feel the same, that Mytek headphone output is lean on the bass


----------



## ardilla

Thanks for sharing 
  Quote: 





earfonia said:


> I have Mytek 192-DSD DAC, and had a chance to compare it with Eximus DP1.  I tried only with Audeze LCD2 and Sennheiser HD25 SP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





earfonia said:


> I use HD800, T1, HE5-LE, SRH-840, and other headphones, and still feel the same, that Mytek headphone output is lean on the bass


 
  Most of the amp/dacs combo I owned had problems with the bass department from the headphone output (DACmini + Benchmark, except for the Burson, it had other lacking features with the DAC). But it's not from a lack of quality it just felt underpowered especially for the HD800. I've probably only listened to the headphone output for less than an hour with the Mytek but my other amps were much more preferable.


----------



## earfonia

Right, I think at the moment still not many DAC + Amp combo that excels in both department.  According to the spec, it doesn't seems that Mytek headphone amp is under powered, the output is up to 500 mA, it is considered very powerful for a headphone amp.  In fact it drives my HE5-LE pretty well, and it doesn't sound under powered.  I think it is simply the amp characteristic that is lean on bass.
  I'm looking for a decent headphone amp to be paired with Mytek, especially to compensate the lean bass, any suggestion?  Is Burson Soloist a good option?  Amp with balance input and output would be nice


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





earfonia said:


> Right, I think at the moment still not many DAC + Amp combo that excels in both department.  According to the spec, it doesn't seems that Mytek headphone amp is under powered, the output is up to 500 mA, it is considered very powerful for a headphone amp.  In fact it drives my HE5-LE pretty well, and it doesn't sound under powered.  I think it is simply the amp characteristic that is lean on bass.
> I'm looking for a decent headphone amp to be paired with Mytek, especially to compensate the lean bass, any suggestion?  Is Burson Soloist a good option?  Amp with balance input and output would be nice


 

 Underpowered not according to _specification_, but to sound. Like you mentioned, the bass isn't tightly controlled and the headphone output doesn't have full authority or power over it. If you compare the headphone output with an SPL Phonitor and HD800, the difference will be quite clear.
  As of right now, my other amplifier, besides the Phonitor, is the Burson HA-160, which pairs nicely with my TH900 (all the PRaT, Bass you need for this 25ohm beauty). However, the HA-160 is not ideal for HD800, I didn't like the sound and the Phonitor once again came on top. I cannot comment much on Soloist, but have read good reviews on it. From your inventory, I think you'd benefit from an SPL Auditor/Phonitor because they pair really good with the T1 and the HD800.


----------



## Happy Camper

Have any of you listened to the Lynx Hilo? It's in the same feature set discussion and can be had for $1850. This, the Hilo, Benchmark, Lavry and the M903 are all in the same market for professionals.


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> Have any of you listened to the Lynx Hilo? It's in the same feature set discussion and can be had for $1850. This, the Hilo, Benchmark, Lavry and the M903 are all in the same market for professionals.


 
   
  Haven't tried Linx Hilo.
   
  Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Underpowered not according to _specification_, but to sound. Like you mentioned, the bass isn't tightly controlled and the headphone output doesn't have full authority or power over it. If you compare the headphone output with an SPL Phonitor and HD800, the difference will be quite clear.
> As of right now, my other amplifier, besides the Phonitor, is the Burson HA-160, which pairs nicely with my TH900 (all the PRaT, Bass you need for this 25ohm beauty). However, the HA-160 is not ideal for HD800, I didn't like the sound and the Phonitor once again came on top. I cannot comment much on Soloist, but have read good reviews on it. From your inventory, I think you'd benefit from an SPL Auditor/Phonitor because they pair really good with the T1 and the HD800.


 
   
  No, not under powered.  Everything is tightly controlled from the Mytek Headphone output, midrange and the rest of the spectrum is very well controlled, good detail, not smeared.  When under powered, HE5-LE sounds smeared, the detail blurred.  That's the way it sounded when I use lower power headphone output for HE5-LE.  But Mytek headphone output can drive HE5-LE pretty well, with good control, not under powered.  It is just the character of the Mytek headphone output is lean on bass, at least when I compared it with the headphone output of Eximus DP1.  Not about the power, it is about the character, the tonal balance of the amp.  BTW, in my opinion, Auditor character on bass is also a tad lean.  I used Auditor when I reviewed T1 for Headfonia, the bass is just ok, but didn't feel powerful.


----------



## winenut

Positive-Feedback indicated that the new Oppo BDP-105 will soon be DSD-ready via USB. Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the Oppo (non-DSD capable) to the Mytek DAC?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





earfonia said:


> Haven't tried Linx Hilo.
> 
> 
> No, not under powered.  Everything is tightly controlled from the Mytek Headphone output, midrange and the rest of the spectrum is very well controlled, good detail, not smeared.  When under powered, HE5-LE sounds smeared, the detail blurred.  That's the way it sounded when I use lower power headphone output for HE5-LE.  But Mytek headphone output can drive HE5-LE pretty well, with good control, not under powered.  It is just the character of the Mytek headphone output is lean on bass, at least when I compared it with the headphone output of Eximus DP1.  Not about the power, it is about the character, the tonal balance of the amp.  BTW, in my opinion, Auditor character on bass is also a tad lean.  I used Auditor when I reviewed T1 for Headfonia, the bass is just ok, but didn't feel powerful.


 

 With the headphone output, I've spent most of my time with the LCD-2 and HD800, the latter felt underpowered.. When I am comparing it with a full-range amplifier, like the Phonitor, the sound has little to medium quality to it. To get partial quality you'd have to blow your ears up by increasing the volume. This is where stand-alone amplifiers, and the particular headphone specifications you are using, make a difference in the SQ that I am so used to. The Fostex TH900 (and the Ultrasone Edition 8), for example, sound amazing on the Mytek headphone output with no "lean bass" as you call it and it's mostly with the HD800 that I have a problem with.
  Earfonia, not too sure with the T1 but the HD800 + Phonitor/Auditor is a perfect match from my experience, especially when conducting audio engineering (mixing and mastering). The bass is not in exaggerated quantity and just right, I never thought it was lean so it can't be the character of the amp. As you know, HD800 is a really picky headphone so this may have something to do with it.


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> With the headphone output, I've spent most of my time with the LCD-2 and HD800, the latter felt underpowered.. When I am comparing it with a full-range amplifier, like the Phonitor, the sound has little to medium quality to it. To get partial quality you'd have to blow your ears up by increasing the volume. This is where stand-alone amplifiers, and the particular headphone specifications you are using, make a difference in the SQ that I am so used to. The Fostex TH900 (and the Ultrasone Edition 8), for example, sound amazing on the Mytek headphone output with no "lean bass" as you call it and it's mostly with the HD800 that I have a problem with.
> Earfonia, not too sure with the T1 but the HD800 + Phonitor/Auditor is a perfect match from my experience, especially when conducting audio engineering (mixing and mastering). The bass is not in exaggerated quantity and just right, I never thought it was lean so it can't be the character of the amp. As you know, HD800 is a really picky headphone so this may have something to do with it.


 
   
  Mytek is really a great tool for mixing and mastering, brutally honest, amazing detail, clarity and imaging.  I agree, especially during mixing, it is difficult to mix with too much bass, need more clarity on that stage, and Mytek is great, even when using the headphone output.  But for mastering (when using headphone, as we need to compare how it sounds on speaker and headphones in mastering stage), I think around 2 dB bass lift (shelf from 150 Hz downward) for the headphone output would be nice 
   
  I didn't have HD800 during the time when I borrowed the Auditor for a few weeks for T1 review, so I don't know the synergy.  Now listening HD800 through Mytek headphone output while writing this reply, some recordings do sound great, bass extension pretty good, but still around 2 dB bass lift would be better as what I've listened from the Eximus DP1 headphone output, it is almost 2 dB different on the bass, Eximus headphone output bass is fatter, compared to Mytek headphone output, using the same DAC, Mytek DAC.
   
  So far with HD800, T1, HE5-LE, using Mytek headphone output, HE5-LE is the most musical among the three.  I have to try with other dedicated amplifier   But no doubt Mytek is really great and versatile DAC.


----------



## runswithaliens

How would a home audio user be able to utilize the DSD capabilities of this DAC?  I believe I've read that SACD players are restricted to only outputting via the analog outs.  Is a computer with a regular DVD ROM drive able to read the DSD information from a SACD and send it to this DAC?  Is there someplace online that sells digital copies in DSD format. Or what?
   
  By the way, I read the manual for this available on their website and was quite impressed; it seems well written and comprehensive.  Also liked the fact that not only can you dim the display, but you can completely disable the LEDs as well.  More manufacturers need to take note of that!
   
  - Thanks.


----------



## Radioking59

^^^You would have to have dsd recordings on your computer. There are some websites that offer these but they are not mainstream recordings. Most SACD players pass DSD over HDMI only. Some have analogue outs but that doesn't do anything for a DAC. A computer DVD drive cannot play SACDs. The only way to get SACDs on your computer is to rip them with a hacked early PS3.  This requires an early firmware that is very difficult to locate these days.


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> How would a home audio user be able to utilize the DSD capabilities of this DAC?  I believe I've read that SACD players are restricted to only outputting via the analog outs.  Is a computer with a regular DVD ROM drive able to read the DSD information from a SACD and send it to this DAC?  Is there someplace online that sells digital copies in DSD format. Or what?
> 
> By the way, I read the manual for this available on their website and was quite impressed; it seems well written and comprehensive.  Also liked the fact that not only can you dim the display, but you can completely disable the LEDs as well.  More manufacturers need to take note of that!
> 
> - Thanks.


 
   
  DSD only playable if you have the SACD ISO or other format of DSD file on you computer.  So only through USB and Firewire.
  The features of Mytek, is really second to none, kudos to Michal Jurewicz.  Especially if you do your own mixing and mastering, those features are really useful


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





earfonia said:


> DSD only playable if you have the SACD ISO or other format of DSD file on you computer.  So only through USB and Firewire.
> The features of Mytek, is really second to none, kudos to Michal Jurewicz.  Especially if you do your own mixing and mastering, those features are really useful


 

 ^ Earfonia is right, the DSD implementation is really well done. Ever since my acquisition of the Mytek DAC I have built a substantial library of SACD iso rips (by a PS3)! The DSD sound is simply amazing, and there are so many details that sprout out. I am currently considering getting the remote control to manage the DAC from afar whilst in the living room, have you tried it Earfonia?


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> ^ Earfonia is right, the DSD implementation is really well done. Ever since my acquisition of the Mytek DAC I have built a substantial library of SACD iso rips (by a PS3)! The DSD sound is simply amazing, and there are so many details that sprout out. I am currently considering getting the remote control to manage the DAC from afar whilst in the living room, have you tried it Earfonia?


 
  I agree with you, DSD is excellent sounding, more analog with lifelike detail 
  I haven't tried the remote option.
   
  I found the USB 1.1 input and the USB 2.0 input, has slightly different sound, when comparing PCM files.  Maybe because of different driver.  The USB 1.1 using the native windows driver for audio interface, while USB 2.0 using the USBPAL driver from Mytek.
  I prefer the sound of the USB 2.0 input, with USBPAL driver, sounds smoother   Anyone notice the different?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





earfonia said:


> I agree with you, DSD is excellent sounding, more analog with lifelike detail
> I haven't tried the remote option.
> 
> I found the USB 1.1 input and the USB 2.0 input, has slightly different sound, when comparing PCM files.  Maybe because of different driver.  The USB 1.1 using the native windows driver for audio interface, while USB 2.0 using the USBPAL driver from Mytek.
> I prefer the sound of the USB 2.0 input, with USBPAL driver, sounds smoother   Anyone notice the different?


 

 Definitely, there is a difference between USB 1.1 and 2.0. I concur that it is much smoother and there is much less grain, especially at the upper-end.


----------



## Pale Rider

I just got done inserting the Mytek 192 into my office headphone rig. Haven't updated my profile yet, but here is a quick description:
   

 2012 Mac mini w/ 16gb RAM
 External 2tb RAID array over USB 2.0
 Audirvana+ 1.46 in integrated mode
 Mytek over Firewire
 Cavalli Liquid Fire Headphone amp
 Audeze LCD-2
   
  Before today, I had the Mytek in my home audio system, listening to it side-by-side with a PS Audio PWD MkII and a Lumin Player, both playing back files served by MinimServer on my NAS. The Mytek did credibly there, impressively so, considering those two other DACS cost quite a bit more. It wasn't easy to conduct direct comparisons, because the PWD and Lumin both play off the network, while the Mytek required direct hookup to a computer.
   
  I spent a couple of hours listening today, and the combo sounded delightful. Then I figured I would try the Mytek's headphone jack, something I had not done since buying it early last month. I was not expecting too much, but I was floored. Although the LF is an extremely seductive amp, and I love it [my other is a Decware Taboo, and I go back and forth between them], the Mytek sounded amazingly good, even in comparison. While I think the LF has better separation on strings, and greater air around female vocals, I was very impressed by the Mytek's overall balance, and its extremely good bass. I am accustomed to headphone amps as being throwaways in other components. Not here. I was prepared for much more solid state edginess, especially after listening to the LF for a couple of hours, but this was significantly smoother than I expected it to be. I haven't had a chance to plug in my JH-13s yet, but I will. And I suspect more critical listening will reveal some additional differences, but after about 45 minutes with the Mytek, and then some back-and-forth between the two, I have to say I am very impressed.
   
  I then went back and re-read dukesd's initial review, and I have to say I agree with this part that I had not previously read:
   
   
 *Headphone Amplifer*
  
 The amplifer of the Mytek Stereo 192 DAC is capable of driving my HD800s/LCD-2s to great heights. However, I still prefer my Phonitor but I could live with the amplifer included in this DAC, and again the strong point is most definitely the bass region. The PRaT of the amplifier is neutral not enhanced at all, and the treble very neutral. The mids region are as lush as the DAC output.
  
  Do I prefer the LF overall? Yes, like dukesd likes the Phonitor, but one could be very satisfied with a Mytek-only solution.


----------



## Helstar

I got the Mytek 192 only a couple of days but I'm really liking it as well. The amp section is indeed pretty nice and I'll be happy to use it for now, saving for a dedicated amp will take some time but that's no problem considering the quality of the amping section of the Mytek. For the price it's an awesome device.


----------



## cyberzent

Picture of Mytek and when I own the LCD-3 
   
   

   
  Sold the LCD-3 but kept the Mytek for my stereo system.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Just got my Mytek Stereo 192 today.  Currently, only USB 1.1 works, no 2.0.  I tried to install the Windows drivers but got installation error; I got Windows 8 and the latest driver can only support up to Windows 7.  Anyone got this problem and found a work around this?  Also can't set up Foobar2000 ASIO output yet.  Thanks.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Just got my Mytek Stereo 192 today.  Currently, only USB 1.1 works, no 2.0.  I tried to install the Windows drivers but got installation error; I got Windows 8 and the latest driver can only support up to Windows 7.  Anyone got this problem and found a work around this?  Also can't set up Foobar2000 ASIO output yet.  Thanks.


 
   


 Right click on the setup file and click compatibility for Windows 7. I am on Windows 8 and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Right click on the setup file and click compatibility for Windows 7. I am on Windows 8 and it works flawlessly.


 
   
  Thanks, that worked...


----------



## aras

Anyone had a chance to compare Mytek to Centrance dacmini  (both the dac and the headphone amp)?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





aras said:


> Anyone had a chance to compare Mytek to Centrance dacmini  (both the dac and the headphone amp)?


 

 Had the DacMini as my primary DAC/amp for the better part of last year and the Mytek is a lot better in both areas.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Here is a simple mod for the mytek. It has a output resistor of 20 ohms at the headphone jack. It was put there to protect the amp against a short . However I brought my unit to there shop in Brooklyn ,ny USA. I had them shut the resistor . And it gives more bass detail as it helps with the damping factor . The resister is on the left side facing the front when removing the cover. It also helps greatly with low impedance IEM,S or headphones. It is a worth doing mod. 

Pm me if you need pics I will open it up and take a pic to show you what to do.

Also if you here artifacts useing the USB . Increase the buffer in windows . This helped me greatly . Until they gave me this info I was using FireWire as it was clear with no artifacts.

I hope this helps some people here.

Al. D


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> Here is a simple mod for the mytek. It has a output resistor of 20 ohms at the headphone jack. It was put there to protect the amp against a short . However I brought my unit to there shop in Brooklyn ,ny USA. I had them shut the resistor . And it gives more bass detail as it helps with the damping factor . The resister is on the left side facing the front when removing the cover. It also helps greatly with low impedance IEM,S or headphones. It is a worth doing mod.
> 
> Pm me if you need pics I will open it up and take a pic to show you what to do.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great to hear a mod for this DAC.  Shun the resistor = short it?  I use it primarily as a DAC source but it's good to know a mod for an improvement.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Sorry , short .


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> Here is a simple mod for the mytek. It has a output resistor of 20 ohms at the headphone jack. It was put there to protect the amp against a short . However I brought my unit to there shop in Brooklyn ,ny USA. I had them shut the resistor . And it gives more bass detail as it helps with the damping factor . The resister is on the left side facing the front when removing the cover. It also helps greatly with low impedance IEM,S or headphones. It is a worth doing mod.
> 
> Pm me if you need pics I will open it up and take a pic to show you what to do.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you very much!  I'm really looking how to add a bit of bass body to the headphone amplifier.
  Could you kindly post a picture of the correct resistor to be shorted?
   
  Once again, thanks a lot!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Has anyone tried to decode a DSD signal from a SACD player/transport?  I have the Oppo DV-981HD, but the DSD (or converted PCM?) signal is only available thru HDMI.  Any work around this?  Thanks for any info...


----------



## AnakChan

sko0bydoo said:


> Has anyone tried to decode a DSD signal from a SACD player/transport?  I have the Oppo DV-981HD, but the DSD (or converted PCM?) signal is only available thru HDMI.  Any work around this?  Thanks for any info...


SACD's are copy protected. Even with HDMI, its only those devices that allow SACD. Not all HDMI devices accepts SACD. Some companies like Accuphase have proprietary protocols running over their HS-Link RJ45 between their SACD transports & digital source/processor.

In short, no you cannot stream from an SACD player to a DSD-enabled DAC.

P.S. some SACD players support iLink (Sony's FireWire). I doubt if it'll work but wonder if such a SACD player be hooked up to the Mytek via FireWire instead.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> SACD's are copy protected. Even with HDMI, its only those devices that allow SACD. Not all HDMI devices accepts SACD. Some companies like Accuphase have proprietary protocols running over their HS-Link RJ45 between their SACD transports & digital source/processor.
> 
> In short, no you cannot stream from an SACD player to a DSD-enabled DAC.
> 
> P.S. some SACD players support iLink (Sony's FireWire). I doubt if it'll work but wonder if such a SACD player be hooked up to the Mytek via FireWire instead.


 
   
  Thanks many, bummer...I wasn't aware of this complication.  I thought about the SACD player/transport since I still have problems of setting up Foobar 2000 for DSD output.


----------



## nututubes

I don't own the Mytek 192 DSD yet. I do have a Woo WA22 balanced that I currently use with my Sennheiser HD800s. I plan to use the Mytek XLR balanced output to WA22 balanced input. The question that I would like to ask is if anyone has tried the Mytek XLR analog outputs direct to HD800s? or must I use the RCA headphone jack if not connected to my WA22?
  TIA
  John


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Never mind, problem solved.  Need to run *[size=inherit]ASIOProxyInstall.exe [/size]*first 
   
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  I am having a problem of setting up the Mytek asio for foobar 2000:
   
  Installed:
   
  foobar2000 v1.2.8
  foo_out_asio 2.1.2
  foo_input_sacd 0.6.4
  foo_out_wasapi 3.2.3
  Win8
   
  Under ASIO drivers list, I can't see "foo_dsd_asio" as in the manual (saw "ASIO for C-Media USB Device" and "Mytek STEREO 192-DSD DAC ASIO" listed only).  Any thought?  Try to google around, but nothing came up.  Thanks for any tip!


----------



## Todd R

Anyone else had trouble getting Double DSD (DSD128) files to play?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





todd r said:


> Anyone else had trouble getting Double DSD (DSD128) files to play?


 

 Not here.


----------



## Todd R

Ok, 
I am. 
 I'm on a Mac (which usually makes life a lot simpler). The file will play for about 1 minute then a horrid distorted sound occurs. The output on Audirvana says 176.4 as does the display on the Mytek instead of DSD128. 
   
I was at the Chicago Head-Fi meet and there were several other people there with Mytek DAC's. 
  I checked one of the other guys system that was also running a Mac with Audirvana and when he selected a DSD128 file his played and displayed properly as DSD128.
   
  I have the latest software version of Audirvana and have tried the latest beta firmware for the Mytek as well as the current stable version. 
   
  Have not gotten a lot of answers out of Mytek so far.  
   
  Any ideas?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





todd r said:


> Ok,
> I am.
> I'm on a Mac (which usually makes life a lot simpler). The file will play for about 1 minute then a horrid distorted sound occurs. The output on Audirvana says 176.4 as does the display on the Mytek instead of DSD128.
> 
> ...


 
   

 I know that Mytek has released a new firmware version, did you try upgrading to that? Are you connecting by FW?


----------



## Todd R

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> I know that Mytek has released a new firmware version, did you try upgrading to that? Are you connecting by FW?


 
  Yes, I can be connected by FireWire or USB 2. 
  The "newest" firmware is still Beta, but as I said I tried both. Matter of fact the Beta was worse and wouldn't let standard DSD (64) play.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





todd r said:


> Yes, I can be connected by FireWire or USB 2.
> The "newest" firmware is still Beta, but as I said I tried both. Matter of fact the Beta was worse and wouldn't let standard DSD (64) play.


 

 Very strange. I am currently on Windows and have absolutely no experience with Mac. Perhaps you should look into the huge thread at computeraudiphile.com for the Mytek as I know there are numerous Mac users over there.


----------



## Todd R

We got it working...
  Chebon from Mytek gave me a call and here's what we did:
   
  Use Firewire, it don't work with USB yet.  
   
  Uncheck the use stereo only box in the Audirvana preferences
  Increase the memory allotment in Audirvana to 4096 MB
  Change the operation mode to normal in the fire wire control panel
   
  That did the trick. 
 It still sputters sometimes on 128 DSD but gets going after a moment. Hitting the stop button on the Audirvana then starting a track over helps too. Not bad considering my Mac is from 08 and maxes out at 6 GB of RAM.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





todd r said:


> Ok,
> I am.
> I'm on a Mac (which usually makes life a lot simpler). The file will play for about 1 minute then a horrid distorted sound occurs. The output on Audirvana says 176.4 as does the display on the Mytek instead of DSD128.
> 
> ...


 
   
  omg i was there too and yeah, like everyone had mytek dac's, now i want one


----------



## Sko0byDoo

removed...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

just got a mytek!! its sooo good!!!! a little bright though, how long till it burns in?


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> just got a mytek!! its sooo good!!!! a little bright though, how long till it burns in?


 
  bright? i don't like the sound of that.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

the difference is night and day betweem the mytek and digital link 3

the dl3 has a full bass warm midrange slightly harsh high but rolled off (weird huh)

the mytek is very transparent neutral and has great detail and soundstage, its way better. just gotta let it burn in and get used to the new sound. the bass on everything is so tight and clean its way different.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> the difference is night and day betweem the mytek and digital link 3
> 
> the dl3 has a full bass warm midrange slightly harsh high but rolled off (weird huh)
> 
> the mytek is very transparent neutral and has great detail and soundstage, its way better. just gotta let it burn in and get used to the new sound. the bass on everything is so tight and clean its way different.


 
  I saw the pic you put up of it in your car. Di it come in the post while you were out? that has happened to me so many times. You gonna post more pics?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah once i get a longer usb cable so it can sit on my rack with the other woo amps

right now its under my pc monitors and its kinda messy, though i might move my setup around a bit, i like its pre amp option


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> yeah once i get a longer usb cable so it can sit on my rack with the other woo amps
> 
> right now its under my pc monitors and its kinda messy, though i might move my setup around a bit, i like its pre amp option


 
  what is the pre amp option like through the WA2? did you buy the mytek instore or online?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i was talking about myteks preamp. so i can adjust volume right there

umm i bought in store


----------



## dukeskd

Congrats DG!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  When I replaced the DACmini with the Mytek it was, for me, a huge difference in sound. And you are right, the treble may be a bit bright but the detail retrieval is excellent.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

how long did burn in take? or is the treble kinda gonna stay there. i think what i noticed is that it is so transparent and revealing its absolutely merciless on bad recordings but good recordings sound amazing


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> how long did burn in take? or is the treble kinda gonna stay there. i think what i noticed is that it is so transparent and revealing its absolutely merciless on bad recordings but good recordings sound amazing


 

 You should definitely try some DSD records (PM me for more info). I don't believe in burn in but some of the folks have said 500 hours (!) at the computeraudiphile massive Mytek thread.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

oh i tried a few dsds last night. ill have to try some more today only listened an hour or so yesterday


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> how long did burn in take? or is the treble kinda gonna stay there. i think what i noticed is that it is so transparent and revealing its absolutely merciless on bad recordings but good recordings sound amazing


 
   
http://www.audiosense.nl/pdf/Mytek%20DSD%20TAS.pdf
   
_"Mytek sent me two Stereo192-DSD-DACs, a black standard as well as a mastering version. For the review I used the standard version. I did listen to the mastering version near the end of the _
_review period, primarily to see if the 400-plus hours of playing time I had put on the standard version had any effect on the sound compared to a brand-new unit with no playing time. There _
_was a profound difference. The unused mastering version had a midrange glare and harder edge that was not present in the broken-in sample. Anyone evaluating a Mytek Stereo192-DSDDAC that has not been thoroughly broken-in hasn’t really heard how a Mytek Stereo192-DSD-DAC can sound. I recommend at least 200 hours with an active signal"_


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Curious, has anyone had a problem with USB/Firewire "galvanic noise" from a desktop PC to this DAC?  The Computer Audiophile folks suggested an optical-->usb isolation using the Adnaco S3B, but it costs $350.  
   
  I'm using optical S/PDIF at this time, but can't pipe any DSD over to the DAC.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

burning in. they no longer are harsh with HD 800, though they still are fatiguing. however, its improving. i can tell this DAC is gonna be amazing if it keeps burning in like this! i've only had it playing for like 20 hours.


----------



## flu_fighter

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> burning in. they no longer are harsh with HD 800, though they still are fatiguing. however, its improving. i can tell this DAC is gonna be amazing if it keeps burning in like this! i've only had it playing for like 20 hours.


 
   
  Based on my experience, I took about 500 hours before the hardness in the sound goes away.
   
  Also do take note of this, depending on your set-up, you might wanna lower the default output volume on the mytek.
   
  The output volume is almost twice that on my EE Minimax Dac.
   
   
  You might wanna read up on it here:
   
  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/mytek-stereo-192-a-5555/index69.html


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah has alot of output on my woos


----------



## falcongate

Just curious if you have tried your Mytek headphone output?
   
  I have a mytek and looking to move to hp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yeah its actually pretty good. its solid state and a little on the more neutral analytical side but it maintains some slight warmth in the mids and musicality, it never becomes unnatural or digital sounding. it has enough power for hd 800 and even he-500 are driven decently.


----------



## falcongate

That's great to hear! Those are exactly the headphones I am looking at!
   
  Thanks a lot for the feedback!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i'm listening to HD 800 out of the mytek's headphone out, its very good. it was harsh at first but now that its burning in, the bass is coming out more and the sound isn't thin or digital or harsh anymore, its completely neutral and uncolored, yet remains MUSICAL, it does not become cold or lifeless at all. its still a little bright for me  though but its getting better
   
  i think for some people, the mytek alone could very well end up being all they need for a complete system. its that good.


----------



## falcongate

Excellent! I'll start with my Mytek and then see how far it will take me.
   
  Thanks again for your feedback. Now I have to score one of those headphones.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i'm listening to HD 800 out of the mytek's headphone out, its very good. it was harsh at first but now that its burning in, the bass is coming out more and the sound isn't thin or digital or harsh anymore, its completely neutral and uncolored, yet remains MUSICAL, it does not become cold or lifeless at all. its still a little bright for me  though but its getting better
> 
> i think for some people, the mytek alone could very well end up being all they need for a complete system. its that good.


 
  i cant wait to try one. I'm thinking of asking a local audio store to get one in.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i think the mytek is close to finishing being burnt in. 
   
  i barely hear it anymore, the window is finally open, its just me and the music......


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> i think the mytek is close to finishing being burnt in.
> 
> i barely hear it anymore, the window is finally open, its just me and the music......


 
  how many hours?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

hello all
   
   the mytek is not bright but analytical , as the woo is not bright but tubby. I have both setups dubstep. you have chosen wisely IMHO.
   
   the amp and preamp are good as well. remember it is a commercial product and as such was not meant to color but be real. so good recordings are really good, loads of detail but bad recordings are just that bad . and the HD800  is really analytical as well. try some lcd.s 2 or 3 they will tame it but you do loose detail. read my profile and I would be happy to answer any questions you may have, enjoy ps as I am not a fan of burn in . it does exist for sure atleast in our minds so all gets better or worse as time goes. I think that burnin takes place in our heads and it is our minds that adapt to new sound and slowly adjust what we here. but woo and may others all recommend burnin for at least 200 to 500 hours and tubes must be on for about 20 to 30 mins to sound there best, that is a real fact with all tube amps.
   
  al.d


----------



## Dubstep Girl

magiccabbage said:


> how many hours?





under but close to 100


----------



## falcongate

I scored an HD800. First impression is very good! Transparent, neutral, resolving, quiet, yeah, the qualities I am after. I will let this mytek->hd800 setup run for a few days and evaluate other aspects of sound. But I suspect I would be quite happy with this setup for a while.
   
  If I were to get an amp, one would do basically the same things but just at higher levels, what would be good choices? How much would it take to beat mytek's headphone section comprehensively?
   
  Another thing I notice is that the analog volume control does not work for headphone; I am using the digital vol. Have you noticed the same thing?


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





falcongate said:


> I scored an HD800. First impression is very good! Transparent, neutral, resolving, quiet, yeah, the qualities I am after. I will let this mytek->hd800 setup run for a few days and evaluate other aspects of sound. But I suspect I would be quite happy with this setup for a while.
> 
> If I were to get an amp, one would do basically the same things but just at higher levels, what would be good choices? How much would it take to beat mytek's headphone section comprehensively?
> 
> Another thing I notice is that the analog volume control does not work for headphone; I am using the digital vol. Have you noticed the same thing?


 
  The analog/digital/bypass option is for the DAC output not the headphone output (ex: output by RCA or XLR). I would recommend the Auditor as your stand-alone amp for the HD800s. Congrats!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





falcongate said:


> I scored an HD800. First impression is very good! Transparent, neutral, resolving, quiet, yeah, the qualities I am after. I will let this mytek->hd800 setup run for a few days and evaluate other aspects of sound. But I suspect I would be quite happy with this setup for a while.
> 
> If I were to get an amp, one would do basically the same things but just at higher levels, what would be good choices? How much would it take to beat mytek's headphone section comprehensively?
> 
> Another thing I notice is that the analog volume control does not work for headphone; I am using the digital vol. Have you noticed the same thing?


 
   
  the mytek's headphone section is pretty good. only  difference between it and a good headphone amp is that the mytek's seems to lack a bit of depth and soundstage, seems a little more flat. but the detail and transparency seem to all be there. its a pretty good amp.


----------



## nututubes

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> the mytek's headphone section is pretty good. only  difference between it and a good headphone amp is that the mytek's seems to lack a bit of depth and soundstage, seems a little more flat. but the detail and transparency seem to all be there. its a pretty good amp.


 
  Hello DG, FWIW I also have the MyTek 192. I didn't find the MyTek HF output to be sufficient for driving my HD800s. I now run the MyTek balanced outputs in "volume bypass mode" directly to my WA22 balanced inputs. I had been using the WA22 to power the HD800s, but I now feel that the hotter output from the MyTek combined with 7236/5998 power tubes on the WA22 have finally provided the power/sound I like.
I feed the MyTek lossless using both the USB2 and Firewire inputs. I haven't tried 192 flac yet, but I have many 88.2/96k flac music files and like the MyTek very much.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





nututubes said:


> Hello DG, FWIW I also have the MyTek 192. I didn't find the MyTek HF output to be sufficient for driving my HD800s. I now run the MyTek balanced outputs in "volume bypass mode" directly to my WA22 balanced inputs. I had been using the WA22 to power the HD800s, but I now feel that the hotter output from the MyTek combined with 7236/5998 power tubes on the WA22 have finally provided the power/sound I like.
> I feed the MyTek lossless using both the USB2 and Firewire inputs. I haven't tried 192 flac yet, but I have many 88.2/96k flac music files and like the MyTek very much.


 
   
  so you need really good power tubes on the WA22 + the mytek with its higher voltage before the HD 800s are powered right?  they sounded fine to me, and can get plenty loud right out of the mytek, or even my weaker WA2 with regular tubes.


----------



## Todd R

Have you guys checked out any Double DSD (128) files? I've got the 2 samplers from http://shop.dsdfile.com and the sound is amazing. 
   
  To me, the headphone output on the Mytek is ok, but my WA6-SE has so much more color, life & detail.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





todd r said:


> Have you guys checked out any Double DSD (128) files? I've got the 2 samplers from http://shop.dsdfile.com and the sound is amazing.
> 
> To me, the headphone output on the Mytek is ok, but my WA6-SE has so much more color, life & detail.


 
   
  yeah thats what i feel.
   
  i really like how the WA6-SE sounds with my LCD-3. they pair better than i thought.


----------



## Todd R

PF Review of DSD


----------



## nututubes

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> so you need really good power tubes on the WA22 + the mytek with its higher voltage before the HD 800s are powered right?  they sounded fine to me, and can get plenty loud right out of the mytek, or even my weaker WA2 with regular tubes.


 
  Well DG, maybe it's my 64 yr old ears that need more power


----------



## earfonia

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> Here is a simple mod for the mytek. It has a output resistor of 20 ohms at the headphone jack. It was put there to protect the amp against a short . However I brought my unit to there shop in Brooklyn ,ny USA. I had them shut the resistor . And it gives more bass detail as it helps with the damping factor . The resister is on the left side facing the front when removing the cover. It also helps greatly with low impedance IEM,S or headphones. It is a worth doing mod.
> 
> Pm me if you need pics I will open it up and take a pic to show you what to do.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm tempted to do the same mod, to short or reduce the value of the headphone output resistor.  If I'm looking at the right part, below as shown in the picture, it seems like Mytek use TPA6120 family as the headphone amplifier.  20 pins chip.  And according to the schematic of TPA6120, output is on pin 2 and 19, which connected to 20 ohms resistor in Mytek circuit.  According to TPA6120 datasheet, output resistor is required for the amp stability, to reduce the parasitic capacitance on the output.  Minimum should be at least 10 ohms.  So I'm not sure whether to short it, or reduce it to 10 ohms.
   
  Could you please confirm that I've circled the correct headphone output resistors ?  Thanks!


----------



## teb1013

nututubes said:


> Well DG, maybe it's my 64 yr old ears that need more power




+1 (62 in Oct).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

well its been a few weeks since i bought this and i just wanted to post a few more impressions/mini review.  the bass is finally there, this DAC has extremely good bass, neutral, textured, detailed natural, and uncolored but musical. the treble is no longer hot, there is no grain or edge or thinness anywhere to be found, and the midrange is completely uncolored, transparent, yet musical and extremely detailed, huge improvement over my previous DAC. this is an extremely transparent extremely revealing DAC, yet its not completely unforgiving even when paired with headphones like HD 800 and T1. it maintains naturalness and musicality, which not many dacs do.
   
  the USB 2.0 works perfectly and i can switch from DSD to PCM, from any format without any issues (theres a small click when switching between DSD and a PCM file, but thats about it, and its not a problem, only happens once if u switch between DSD and regular pcm files). theres no delay or gap when playing songs, theres no issues with any DSD, all my rips play perfectly.
   
  the amp has enough power for basically all my headphones (they all get loud enough), and the amp while lacking some soundstage and space that better amps give, is completely neutral, very detailed, and much better than i could have expected. its a surprisingly good sounding amp, so i am happy that i also get a decent SS amp out of my purchase! its good enough to use as a stand-alone if you need a smaller setup, or if you are moving around and only wanna carry 1 component. 
   
  remote control (apple remote) works perfectly and i can control the volume on my amp or pre-amp built in, its nice to have somethings and i notice no loss of quality changing from digital preamp to bypass to analog preamp. i prefer bypass mode.
   
  this dac was a huge improvement to my system, most of my headphones, especially my Audeze and Hifiman planars, really benefited from the upgrade and i noticed a much improved soundstage as well as more detail. i am extremely happy with my purchase as this DAC has met and exceeded all my expectations and i'm sure its one of the better buys right now. highly recommended!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> well its been a few weeks since i bought this and i just wanted to post a few more impressions/mini review.  the bass is finally there, this DAC has extremely good bass, neutral, textured, detailed natural, and uncolored but musical. the treble is no longer hot, there is no grain or edge or thinness anywhere to be found, and the midrange is completely uncolored, transparent, yet musical and extremely detailed, huge improvement over my previous DAC. this is an extremely transparent extremely revealing DAC, yet its not completely unforgiving even when paired with headphones like HD 800 and T1. it maintains naturalness and musicality, which not many dacs do.
> 
> the USB 2.0 works perfectly and i can switch from DSD to PCM, from any format without any issues (theres a small click when switching between DSD and a PCM file, but thats about it, and its not a problem, only happens once if u switch between DSD and regular pcm files). theres no delay or gap when playing songs, theres no issues with any DSD, all my rips play perfectly.
> 
> ...




Nice reviews! Curious on the XLR output impression once you get wa22.


----------



## songmic

Guys, I have a question. I recently acquired a Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC, and one of the reasons I bought it was because I was looking for a DAC with balanced XLR outputs. However, I learned that not all so-called balanced DAC's with XLR outputs are "truly" balanced DAC's. Some DAC's are not actually balanced, but use something called a phase splitter to convert unbalanced signal into balanced. On the other hand, there are true or fully balanced DAC's (such as Schiit Gungnir) that offer a pair of true, differential balanced output through its XLR outputs.
   
  Is the Mytek Stereo192-DSD a DAC with a phase splitter that merely converts unbalanced to balanced and pretend that it's a balanced DAC? Or is it a fully balanced DAC that outputs pure differential balanced signal without any conversion involved?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Not sure if its fully balanced or not, interestingly it doesnt say


----------



## khaine1711

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Guys, I have a question. I recently acquired a Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC, and one of the reasons I bought it was because I was looking for a DAC with balanced XLR outputs. However, I learned that not all so-called balanced DAC's with XLR outputs are "truly" balanced DAC's. Some DAC's are not actually balanced, but use something called a phase splitter to convert unbalanced signal into balanced. On the other hand, there are true or fully balanced DAC's (such as Schiit Gungnir) that offer a pair of true, differential balanced output through its XLR outputs.
> 
> Is the Mytek Stereo192-DSD a DAC with a phase splitter that merely converts unbalanced to balanced and pretend that it's a balanced DAC? Or is it a fully balanced DAC that outputs pure differential balanced signal without any conversion involved?


 
  It's balanced.


----------



## earfonia

Has anyone tried the new firmware v1.7.5 released last July?  Any improvement?
  The firmware can be downloaded from Mytek website:
http://mytekdigital.com/hifi


----------



## ogodei

Has anyone had a problem using the headphone out on the Mytek 192-DSD DAC? I've got a clicking noise coming over the headphones, but only when I'm using the FireWire input. The setup was working fine until yesterday but I don't have many hours on the unit.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Increase the buffer in the control panel for the fire control panel.


----------



## ogodei

Tried that initially, it didn't work. Neither did swapping out cables, firewire cards, power sources, etc. Ends up being a driver conflict with the specific PC I'm on. Reverting back to a 3.5x driver largely solved the issue.

Got very good support from the Mytek staff, btw.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Ok sorry to here it did not help you. It might be the CPU speed . But call them they are here in ny Brooklyn, it's where I went to eliminate the internal resister on the output. Call them and ask them the question they are very helpfull with issues. I did have that issue and it was resolved with the buffer maybe it was in the control panel of the computor and not the control panel of the interface for the FireWire panel . Did you try both?


----------



## ogodei

Not sure what other buffer you mean, other than the settings for the FireWire device itself, in device settings? 
  
 I worked with Chebon, presumably from the Brooklyn office, who got me the older driver. He was very helpful.  Older driver worked but I ended up switching to USB just to avoid the mess.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Ok I understand , I be leave in the windows control panel under devices there is a buffer setting as well. Also that is Brooklyn 718 area code rifght? Fire wire does sound better though to me and they told this as well. Wow I am wish I could help you.


----------



## ogodei

I talked to Chebon about the firewire.  We both had read the same review that stated it sounded better, but neither of us had heard it.  I should probably do a listening test.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I read it and tested myself . It is defiantly different and I feel better in definition . It's not amazing but if you A/B you will hear it . Do the test with a simple song just singing and Tatar or small jazz , use a known recording of yours. I'm sure you will hear it.


----------



## earfonia

ogodei said:


> Has anyone had a problem using the headphone out on the Mytek 192-DSD DAC? I've got a clicking noise coming over the headphones, but only when I'm using the FireWire input. The setup was working fine until yesterday but I don't have many hours on the unit.




Do you mean clicking noise when you turn the volume knob? Mytek use analog step attenuator as one of the volume option, it is normal to hear soft clicking noise when you turn the volume knob, when you choose the analog volume control. In digital volume control, there is no clicking noise.


----------



## suryand

Dear Sirs,
  
 what do you think about Mytek 192 vs Zodiac Antelope Silver + ps? Any test?
  
 thanks


----------



## ogodei

earfonia said:


> Do you mean clicking noise when you turn the volume knob? Mytek use analog step attenuator as one of the volume option, it is normal to hear soft clicking noise when you turn the volume knob, when you choose the analog volume control. In digital volume control, there is no clicking noise.


 
  
 No, this was something else entirely.  Definitely a driver related issue with a specific machine.


----------



## Norway

earfonia said:


> I'm tempted to do the same mod, to short or reduce the value of the headphone output resistor.  If I'm looking at the right part, below as shown in the picture, it seems like Mytek use TPA6120 family as the headphone amplifier.  20 pins chip.  And according to the schematic of TPA6120, output is on pin 2 and 19, which connected to 20 ohms resistor in Mytek circuit.  According to TPA6120 datasheet, output resistor is required for the amp stability, to reduce the parasitic capacitance on the output.  Minimum should be at least 10 ohms.  So I'm not sure whether to short it, or reduce it to 10 ohms.
> 
> Could you please confirm that I've circled the correct headphone output resistors ?  Thanks!


 
  
 Hi good Sir. Did you ever figure out if these were the right resistors and did you end up shorting or replacing them with 10 ohm ones?
  
 Quote:


alrainbow said:


> Here is a simple mod for the mytek. It has a output resistor of 20 ohms at the headphone jack. It was put there to protect the amp against a short . However I brought my unit to there shop in Brooklyn ,ny USA. I had them shut the resistor . And it gives more bass detail as it helps with the damping factor . The resister is on the left side facing the front when removing the cover. It also helps greatly with low impedance IEM,S or headphones. It is a worth doing mod.
> 
> *Pm me if you need pics I will open it up and take a pic to show you what to do.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the tip, but could you please help us out with images here in public, or maybe respond to earfonia's questions above?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

ok here are 2 pics


----------



## earfonia

alrainbow said:


> ok here are 2 pics


 
  
 Thanks a lot! 
  
 BTW, just FYI, I've upgraded to firmware 1.75, everything seems ok, and I didn't notice any changes in the sound signature.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I'm glad your ok now , enjoy great product. If you have other amps try the dac output it is better then the internal amp. 

 Al D


----------



## ogodei

alrainbow said:


> I'm glad your ok now , enjoy great product. If you have other amps try the dac output it is better then the internal amp.
> 
> Al D


 
  
 The amp in the Mytek is seriously good, at least at moderate (85-90 dB) listening levels IMHO.  I think it could support many headphones just by itself.


----------



## Norway

ogodei said:


> The amp in the Mytek is seriously good, at least at moderate (85-90 dB) listening levels IMHO.  I think it could support many headphones just by itself.


 
 I wonder what kind of power output the headphones output has with different loads. I've asked Mytek about it in a ticket, but they didn't respond to that question. However, and to be fair, I did ask many questions where everything else was responded to, so they might just have overlooked it.
  
 Does anyone know how many mW it puts out on different loads, or should I start naggin them for real? Haha.
  
 Edit: Mytek have responded quickly and extensively to all my questions, so not trying to put the company down. I'm very pleased with both customer service and the product. They probably just missed the question.


----------



## ogodei

I haven't seen measurements anywhere and I looked around a lot prior to purchasing.  Most reviewers were complimentary though with comments like the following:
  

  
 I did some informal A-B-X  against my Master 8 and I think its pretty impressive.


----------



## ogodei

Digging back through the product reviews I just saw this:
  

  
 Has anyone tried the filters?  I didn't even realize they were there.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

I kept mine at 70 but might end up putting at 50

Anyways the amp on the mytek works great imo, for planars and my high impedance and even better with th-900.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Well I guess I lost that argument ...lol


----------



## ogodei

alrainbow said:


> Well I guess I lost that argument ...lol


 

 No argument at all, the DAC output is very good too.  YMMV depending on your amp obviously.
  
 I'm using balanced outs right now, have yet to A-B on the DAC outputs but I seem to keep picking up amps so that may happen soon.


----------



## earfonia

norway said:


> I wonder what kind of power output the headphones output has with different loads. I've asked Mytek about it in a ticket, but they didn't respond to that question. However, and to be fair, I did ask many questions where everything else was responded to, so they might just have overlooked it.
> 
> Does anyone know how many mW it puts out on different loads, or should I start naggin them for real? Haha.
> 
> Edit: Mytek have responded quickly and extensively to all my questions, so not trying to put the company down. I'm very pleased with both customer service and the product. They probably just missed the question.


 
  
 I measured the headphone output, max voltage swing is 10 Volt RMS.  With I (current) max of 500 mA (as stated on Mytek website), you can do the math with difference headphone impedance.  
 W = I x I x R
 V = I x R   with Vmax is 10 volt.
 For example, for 600 ohm, the equation become I = 10 / 600 = 0.0167 Amp.  W = 0.167 Watt
 For 32 ohm is more tricky, since there is a 20 ohms on the headphone output, so the total impedance become 52 ohm.  W = 0.192 x 0.192 x 32 = 1.18 Watt
  
 I read somewhere that the resistor on the headphone amp output is 20 ohm, but looking at the resistor that is bypassed, it is actually 5.1 ohm resistor, not 20 ohm.  So if it is 5.1 ohm, than the total impedance with 32 ohm headphone will be 37.1 ohm, so the max power is higher than 1.18 Watt.
  
 But don't rely on the Wattage only, my problem with the headphone output is, even the clarity and detail is very good, tonal balance is neutral, but the mid bass and bass is thin, lacking of bass body.  The thin bass is my main complaint of the Mytek headphone output.


----------



## earfonia

ogodei said:


> Digging back through the product reviews I just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the filters?  I didn't even realize they were there.


 
  
 I agree with the review, the difference is subtle, and also depending on the recording.  For practical purpose we can set it 60 kHz, and leave it.  The difference is subtle.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Aha someone hears what I do. It is a great product for the price and does dsd and is bal output . It is great but the amp is just up to par with the dac . 

 Thanks for noting 

 Al D


----------



## ogodei

alrainbow said:


> Aha someone hears what I do. It is a great product for the price and does dsd and is bal output . It is great but the amp is just up to par with the dac .
> 
> Thanks for noting
> 
> Al D


 
  
 What are the differences you're hearing from the DAC v. the internal amp?  Better bass extension?  I'm not doubting btw, just asking.  I'd like to try and hear it myself.  Your using the fire wire connection, correct?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Yes fire wire , I just had nose surgery it will take me a few days to do comparison . I can compare the amps to the inernal one . Hdvd800 , phonitor, these are both solid state but both are op amps so I guess this makes it fair the headphones will be the hd800 . They all fair well with those headphones. I read somewhere here that they use the HE6 with the mytek and it sounded good. I never tested this as thinking it did not have enough power though. I did test the hdvd800 with them and it was horrible it sounding thin and overall just bla..

 Al D


----------



## gz00

I have had the Mytek for a couple of weeks now purchased used so well run in.  I'm using Foobar via Windows 7 & USB2. Listening is via ATH-70 electret & also Stax SR5 gold so I'm not actually using the Mytek's headphone output.  The Mytek has replaced; QuteHD, Metrum Octave & Dacmagic DACs and I can only say that I find SQ much better via both headphones and main hi-fi system via the Mytek.  I'm loving it and still exploring filters etc. but very happy with default settings.  I am also finding that the Mytek works well with Foobar which I prefer to JRiver, much better than my experience with previous DACs.  I have not found the bass to be lean as expressed in some of the posts here quite the opposite in fact.  My ATH-70's have a natural tendency toward leaness but with the Mytek I have found that the bass has just filled out to the right amount with the result that they have never sounded better in the 20 years I have owned them!


----------



## earfonia

gz00 said:


> I have had the Mytek for a couple of weeks now purchased used so well run in.  I'm using Foobar via Windows 7 & USB2. Listening is via ATH-70 electret & also Stax SR5 gold so I'm not actually using the Mytek's headphone output.  The Mytek has replaced; QuteHD, Metrum Octave & Dacmagic DACs and I can only say that I find SQ much better via both headphones and main hi-fi system via the Mytek.  I'm loving it and still exploring filters etc. but very happy with default settings.  I am also finding that the Mytek works well with Foobar which I prefer to JRiver, much better than my experience with previous DACs.  I have not found the bass to be lean as expressed in some of the posts here quite the opposite in fact.  My ATH-70's have a natural tendency toward leaness but with the Mytek I have found that the bass has just filled out to the right amount with the result that they have never sounded better in the 20 years I have owned them!


 
 The bass quality from the line output of the Mytek 192-DSD is very good!  Not lean at all.  The lean bass is from the Headphone output only.


----------



## Synthax

Could anyone please explain why MYTEK plays better, smoother with INPUT SYNC option with my Pioneer PD9700 CD transport (via spdif coax)? When I choose  44->192 at some frequencies there is very slight hiss, which is the most audible with 96kHz internal sync of Mytek. 
  
 Thank you in advance


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Maybe someone here may have a better answer but mine is jitter. I use sync as well and happy with it. The reason I am saying jitter I think in sync it is doing a clock resyc .
A pure guess. Also FireWire sounds better than USB does. Even mytek themselves told me this. 

Al D


----------



## Sherwood

I really prefer the sound of the USB input to that of the Firewire.  I've given Firewire every chance I could, but it always comes in second to my ears.  I'm using the same cable (Audioquest Forest) for both, newest drivers, and same output formats out of JRiver.  I expected Firewire to sound better, and used it exclusively for a while, but it has not been the case.
  
 Also, I'm going to register a minority opinion here.  I don't really enjoy the headphone out from the Mytek itself.  Every time I compare it to the balanced output into my amp (an ECP Audio L2), it falls far short.  The bass is anemic from the headphone jack, and the soundstage is vastly smaller.  I ran a quick volume-matched ABX (with the help of my lovely wife) and correctly identified the Mytek or the ECP each time, and never preferred the Mytek.  
  
 Everything feels constrained out of the headphone out, frequency extension is limited on both ends, and the bass is significantly less textured.  A lot of detail is smeared, which really detracts from how holographic the DAC really is.  
  
 I ran this test on a pair of JH13s, Grado RS1, and Sennhesier HD800.  I heard similar differences on all three, which leads me to believe that it's not an issue of current, but of design.  I suspect the headphone out on the Mytek is a bolted on chip amp, and while it uses the same excellent power supply as the rest of the unit, it's not designed to the same standard.  This unit is designed as a DAC first, preamp secon, and headamp third.  If you can get away with using only the DAC, it's a great unit.


----------



## Todd R

sherwood said:


> I really prefer the sound of the USB input to that of the Firewire.  I've given Firewire every chance I could, but it always comes in second to my ears.  I'm using the same cable (Audioquest Forest) for both, newest drivers, and same output formats out of JRiver.  I expected Firewire to sound better, and used it exclusively for a while, but it has not been the case.
> 
> Also, I'm going to register a minority opinion here.  I don't really enjoy the headphone out from the Mytek itself.  Every time I compare it to the balanced output into my amp (an ECP Audio L2), it falls far short.  The bass is anemic from the headphone jack, and the soundstage is vastly smaller.  I ran a quick volume-matched ABX (with the help of my lovely wife) and correctly identified the Mytek or the ECP each time, and never preferred the Mytek.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I disagree with you on one point, the Firewire sounds better. Have you tried using Audirvana instead of JRiver? It sounds and works better than JunkRiver. 
  
 I'm with you on the headphone output. It's passable and does an ok job, but my Woo Wa-6SE is far better.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

+1 on the headphone amp. It's ok but there is better for sure. Did you remove the output resister front right side .??


----------



## earfonia

sherwood said:


> Also, I'm going to register a minority opinion here.  I don't really enjoy the headphone out from the Mytek itself.  Every time I compare it to the balanced output into my amp (an ECP Audio L2), it falls far short.  The bass is anemic from the headphone jack, and the soundstage is vastly smaller.  I ran a quick volume-matched ABX (with the help of my lovely wife) and correctly identified the Mytek or the ECP each time, and never preferred the Mytek.
> 
> Everything feels constrained out of the headphone out, frequency extension is limited on both ends, and the bass is significantly less textured.  A lot of detail is smeared, which really detracts from how holographic the DAC really is.
> 
> I ran this test on a pair of JH13s, Grado RS1, and Sennhesier HD800.  I heard similar differences on all three, which leads me to believe that it's not an issue of current, but of design.  I suspect the headphone out on the Mytek is a bolted on chip amp, and while it uses the same excellent power supply as the rest of the unit, it's not designed to the same standard.  This unit is designed as a DAC first, preamp secon, and headamp third.  If you can get away with using only the DAC, it's a great unit.


 
  
 +2
 I have the same opinion.  I guess it is not minority opinion.  I have both Mytek 192-DSD and Yulong DA8, and Yulong DA8 headphone output is far better than Mytek's.  Mytek headphone output is bass anemic.  Bass sounds thin and dry compared to DA8 headphone output.


----------



## Sherwood

todd r said:


> I disagree with you on one point, the Firewire sounds better. Have you tried using Audirvana instead of JRiver? It sounds and works better than JunkRiver.


 
  
 Not unless either Audirvana builds a windows client, or I figure out a way to install a SoTM card in a mac pro.  I haven't bothered hooking the Mytek up to the macbook or the mac mini, because they serve other functions in my home.  I haven't used JRiver's mac client, and I like Audirvana a lot, but I've never liked a piece of playback software better than I like JRiver's JRMC 19 for windows.  It is a joy.
  
 Incidentally, the SoTM card (http://sotm-audio.com/english/products/tx-usbexp.php) may have something t do with why I prefer USB to Firewire.  I would give firewire a fair shot with a similar card, but there's nothing comparable.  I got a high quality PCI card, but even then it does not stack up.


----------



## Esprit

earfonia said:


> I have both Mytek 192-DSD and Yulong DA8,


 
 Did you compared the dacs using speakers?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Good question ... I have headphones, ciem,s and speakers . And although I love headphones speakers seem to review more about a dac , even though headphones do to if it's close speakers will be the judge..

Al D


----------



## earfonia

esprit said:


> Did you compared the dacs using speakers?


 
 No, only headphones.  I use the line output with Violectric HPA-V200 headphone amplifier, I would say both are very2 good.  I need to spend more time to be able to give better impression of both DAC using external headphone amplifier connected to the line output.
  
 As for the headphone output on the DAC, Yulong DA8 headphone output sounds much better to me


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I am not surprised as to what you have found. The headphone amp is ok but a little on the blah side of things. It is a little better with iem,s. But generally just ok. But as we listen to others we realize quickly what we are missing.

Al D


----------



## Sherwood

I've updated the unit's firmware, gotten the latest drivers, and carefully arranged data cables to be as far away from power cables as possible.  I'm going to give the firewire input a fair shot now that everything in the rig is (basically) set.
  
 Anyone have recommended firewire settins for JRiver?  is anything preferred over ASIO?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

INCREASE buffer size in firewire control panel on desktop.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Sherwood. that is a nice usb board. where and how much???


----------



## StudioTan

Just did a temporary mod of shorting the two resistors in question and the difference is very noticeable (fuller, more detailed bass and less "restrained" sounding) using my JH13s. And I'm one of those firm disbelievers of much of the audiophile snake oil that plagues the Internet. From experience, I'm guessing the difference will become less noticeable the higher the impedance rating is on the connected phones.

Don't do this if you don't have experience soldering components and talk to Mytek directly about possibly voiding the warranty.


----------



## schawo

studiotan said:


> Just did a temporary mod of shorting the two resistors in question and the difference is very noticeable (fuller, more detailed bass and less "restrained" sounding) using my JH13s. And I'm one of those firm disbelievers of much of the audiophile snake oil that plagues the Internet. From experience, I'm guessing the difference will become less noticeable the higher the impedance rating is on the connected phones.
> 
> Don't do this if you don't have experience soldering components and talk to Mytek directly about possibly voiding the warranty.


 
 And be prepared, that you might kill the headphone out because of a short circuit, while you plug in your phones. The 1/4" TRS jacks can short the contacts of your 1/4" female connectors while halfway inserted, and thus overloading and breaking the headphone preamp circuit. That's the reason for the extra resistors.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

i am glad you liked it, its a shame it needs to be modded, but it is a big difference . the jh16 is even more of a change..


----------



## StudioTan

alrainbow said:


> i am glad you liked it, its a shame it needs to be modded, but it is a big difference . the jh16 is even more of a change..



I'm guessing the Roxannes will be an even bigger change since they're only 15 ohms.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Well it is only 1 ohm . But at least it will sound its best now. The amp has a noise floor issue to, but it stops when music starts. I asked mytek but i have not found a cure for it.


----------



## Sherwood

alrainbow said:


> Sherwood. that is a nice usb board. where and how much???


 
 Sorry, I missed this until now.  I picked mine up from Smallgreencomputer, who specializes in such things.  It was $350.  They can be had used cheaper from time to time, but they're rather rare on the used market.  One on Audiogon for full price right now, I believe, which is crazy.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Thanks


----------



## ALRAINBOW

The "preamp" function is somewhat of a confusing issue, as many folks consider "preamp" to mean that the DAC can be connected directly to an amp and can use its own (remote if possible) volume control. Well, this is true of ALL Mytek Stereo 192 models, not just the one they call "preamp" (to differentiate it from the "mastering" model). The way Mytek defines "preamp" is to add rca analog inputs into the DAC, thereby making it not only a volume attenuator but also both a digital (of course) and analog switcher. 

As a remote volume DAC (the remote codes are in the user manual and work perfectly) it is ok, but not great. As Michal and I have discussed ad nauseum, for a budget of $1500 they had to make sacrifices, and one area IMHO, is the variable analog stage. It suffices, but is wayyy better (again IMHO ) in bypass mode, which then requires the user to use a preamp or integrated amp (or active speakers, etc). Also, as a Mytek-defined preamp the analog ins are clean and would suffice for someone who primarily listens to digital but needs a secondary analog source for those few times.

Note: the simple difference between the preamp model I am discussing and the mastering model Bruce is using is the choice between RCA analog ins or a set of pro-level SDIF DSD ins (Bruce can hook his Sonoma directly to it). In both cases, remote analog volume is still a menu selection. 

As you can tell, this little wonder box has a lot of features, not to mention user set-able DSD and PCM filters, upsampling, etc. 

This is a quick review as I found as well the dac is best used in biomass with any volume control. And it greatly improves how it sounds


----------



## Esprit

I'm using the Mytek with a preamp but I'm tired of the very high output level


----------



## ALRAINBOW

ll I can say is I never liked the sound of the dac and it was recommended to me. A fete. I read about the amp and preamp And tried it with out I was amassed at the change in the sound. 

Al d


----------



## aras

Did anyone get a chance to compare Mytek to Wadia 121? Wadia is supposed to have great dac, headphone amp and pre-amp functionality.


----------



## Todd R

>


 


aras said:


> Did anyone get a chance to compare Mytek to Wadia 121? Wadia is supposed to have great dac, headphone amp and pre-amp functionality.


 
  
 I had a 121. The first one had issues and was returned. Tried a second one. 
 It was just ok, as a headphone amp it had barely enough power to run the HE-500. As a DAC it was decent, running neck & neck with the Calyx 24/192. It was a real pain to pick up the remote every time you wanted to do anything since that was the only way to operate it. 

 I think the Mytek is far better in almost every way.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Todd have you tried the mytek with out the preamp ?


----------



## Todd R

alrainbow said:


> Todd have you tried the mytek with out the preamp ?


 
 ?????
 I don't understand the question


----------



## ALRAINBOW

What I meant was the mytek has a dac, an preamp and a headphone amp. In the setup menu you can disable the preamp function and just use the dac at line level output. Try it as the sound is much better with out the preamp.


----------



## Esprit

Bypass mode. I use the Mytek and a Bryston preamp.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Ok and did you hear an improvement when bypassed ??


----------



## Todd R

alrainbow said:


> What I meant was the mytek has a dac, an preamp and a headphone amp. In the setup menu you can disable the preamp function and just use the dac at line level output. Try it as the sound is much better with out the preamp.




Yes I use it with the fixed output and control the volume on my Woo


----------



## Esprit

alrainbow said:


> Ok and did you hear an improvement when bypassed ??


 
 yessir


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Good when I bought that DAC I was cursing its dull sound 
Then by accident I put it in bypass and wow what difference


----------



## Esprit

Soon I will be able to compare the Mytek side by side with the Yulong DA8


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Cool that will be a good match up What chip is in the yulong


----------



## Esprit

Sabre 9018.
 Mytek uses 9016.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Both saber is one balanced meaning two sides in one chip?


----------



## Norway

alrainbow said:


> ...
> As Michal and I have discussed ad nauseum, for a budget of $1500 they had to make sacrifices, and one area IMHO, is the variable analog stage. It suffices, but is wayyy better (again IMHO ) in bypass mode, which then requires the user to use a preamp or integrated amp (or active speakers, etc). Also, as a Mytek-defined preamp the analog ins are clean and would suffice for someone who primarily listens to digital but needs a secondary analog source for those few times.
> ...


 
  
 Way better in what ways and are there any DACs that does not compromise here? How about Lynx Hilo, Benchmark DAC2, Grace Design m903 or similar? Primarily I'm after a good preamp with a good DAC as I 99 % of the time only need the digital inputs. Currently using Mytek and satisfied, but what would be better as one concise unit?
  
 It always seems like you need ten boxes for good SQ, they need to be matched and you need cables which should be at the cost of gold, lol! This is so backwards. How about making a good neutral preamp with a good internal DAC as that is what most people need nowadays.
  


esprit said:


> I'm using the Mytek with a preamp but I'm tired of the very high output level


 
  
 Did you use the internal hardware gain jumpers to lower it by 6dB? Using Mytek as a preamp I've set those and prefer the analog volume control. With Emotiva XPR-1 monoblocks powering a pair of JBL 4343B it is silent and there is lots of headroom. I recon those gain jumpers are not bypassed when you use the unit as a DAC only?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Here is how it is better in description . In my office I have a speaker rig large speakers . When I first set it all up I quickly used the mytek as the dac and preamp. And I was not happy with the sound, it is almost smeared , it lack body. Dull sounding . I thought it was my speakers and was not happy at all and really pisssed off. I had remembered reading an article about the pre amp and how much it improves with out tit. So I used another preamp and wow what a change . And the change is not my other preamp it's just the way the dac sounds in preamp. I am not sure if it is the way the volume control is done or what . Now further more the internal headphone is ok . But after you use 
The dac with another headphone amp you will get a feel for the issue.
Google the mytek and read it is not a myth it is real. One more thing the USB and FireWire 
Sound different too. As for me FireWire is better , but I'm sure this changes with Cpu used.


----------



## Esprit

> Did you use the internal hardware gain jumpers to lower it by 6dB?


 
 Isn't enough. I don't like the Mytek without a "real" preamp.
 I have the Mytek since 2011...


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Yea I completely agree. I do the same mytek to M8. All is good


----------



## Norway

alrainbow said:


> Here is how it is better in description . In my office I have a speaker rig large speakers . When I first set it all up I quickly used the mytek as the dac and preamp. And I was not happy with the sound, it is almost smeared , it lack body. Dull sounding . I thought it was my speakers and was not happy at all and really pisssed off. I had remembered reading an article about the pre amp and how much it improves with out tit. So I used another preamp and wow what a change . And the change is not my other preamp it's just the way the dac sounds in preamp. I am not sure if it is the way the volume control is done or what . Now further more the internal headphone is ok . But after you use
> The dac with another headphone amp you will get a feel for the issue.
> Google the mytek and read it is not a myth it is real. One more thing the USB and FireWire
> Sound different too. As for me FireWire is better , but I'm sure this changes with Cpu used.


 

 Oh, I believe you. Just frustrated that there always seem to be compromises.
  
 As far as the USB and FireWire impressions are concerned I too find FireWire to be the better option. It is more stable as it doesn't suffer from the USB 2.0 connections' artifacts. I believe the unit to be optimized towards FW, as you can only flash it through that interface. It struck me as weird that they shipped it with only a USB cable when you need FW to flash the unit with new firmware. They should have included both imo, but of course most people have USB.
  
 The onboard hpa is ok enough, nothing spectacular. Have tried it with many different HPA's. Woo Audio WA2, WA6-SE, Heed Canalot, Vioelectric V200, Auralic Taurus MKI, Burson Conductor ...


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Glad we agree , I do not get the FireWire thing either . If you play with the USB driver as increase the buffer and increase priority the USB is stable . I was at there office in Brooklyn and they told FA was better too. I asked them why is the pre not as good as the dac . He did have an answer , you will not like it. The dac is really used to mix as in pro use and the quality of the pre is not important and not used either. Same for the headphone amp. They really make just pro audio stuff and this is a crossover. If you notice it has a master word clock input . Most dacs do not.


----------



## Soundwave76

> I read somewhere that the resistor on the headphone amp output is 20 ohm, but looking at the resistor that is bypassed, it is actually 5.1 ohm resistor, not 20 ohm.  So if it is 5.1 ohm, than the total impedance with 32 ohm headphone will be 37.1 ohm, so the max power is higher than 1.18 Watt.


 
  
 It's a shame Mytek doesn't report the headphone output impedance clearly. Is it 20 ohms or 5.1 or what? To me this seems to be the dealbreaker, because I don't really want a separate DAC + hp amp if I'm spending this much money. The headphone output impedance 'rule of thumb' is below 2 ohms (NwAvGuy) and 20 ohms is just too much.


----------



## Todd R

soundwave76 said:


> It's a shame Mytek doesn't report the headphone output impedance clearly. Is it 20 ohms or 5.1 or what? To me this seems to be the dealbreaker, because I don't really want a separate DAC + hp amp if I'm spending this much money. The headphone output impedance 'rule of thumb' is below 2 ohms (NwAvGuy) and 20 ohms is just too much.


 
 You know it's possible that not ALL the output impedance comes from just the 5.1 ohm resistor. 
 Anyway, it's certainly not a deal breaker as the Mytek has a fairly decent headphone amp.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I have never spent the time to actually test the output imp of the dac. How ever when I went to mytek in Brooklyn I asked them that very question . His answer was that it's an op amp and had less than one ohm. He also said the 20 ohm resister was put there from people who blew up the output op amp by shorting it. He also said with headphones it would not matter at all. The headphone part makes sense since it is just a bit of attenuation to the headphones. But he did explain I was not the first person to ask about the IEM,S. . 

I also asked about the noise floor buzzing with out the music playing . He had resolution for this , he just smiled. Very nice people there and a lot going on too. 

Hope this helps .


----------



## earfonia

alrainbow said:


> He also said the 20 ohm resister was put there from people who blew up the output op amp by shorting it. He also said with headphones it would not matter at all. The headphone part makes sense since it is just a bit of attenuation to the headphones. But he did explain I was not the first person to ask about the IEM,S. .


 
  
 "with headphones it would not matter at all"... Was he sure with what he said?
 Maybe you can send this article to him 
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance
  
 Maybe the effect is not so much for 300 and 600 ohms headphones, but for low impedance cans, it matters.
 Anyway, not only about the output impedance, but where is the bass body on the headphone output?  Why the sound of the headphone output is not consistent with the line output?  That's what matters to me, at least for a high end DAC at this price range. 
 Now I listen to Yulong DA8 most of the time, the headphone output is so much better than my Mytek.


----------



## schawo

Can DA8 play DSD over SPDIF?


----------



## Soundwave76

This is an even better article to send them.  It is also from Innerfidelity and it's about amp measurements. Even if Mytek has enough power to drive all sorts of headphones, it does not mean the amp is still good. Sadly the evdidence seems to suggest it is not.
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/nwavguys-heaphone-amp-measurement-recommendations


----------



## earfonia

schawo said:


> Can DA8 play DSD over SPDIF?


 
  
 I don't think so, so far DSD is only playable through USB.  At least at foobar dsd asio proxy setting, we have to select the interface for dsd playback.  If it is through SPDIF, the interface is not recognize by windows.  I connect the SPDIF interface to RME HDSP Hammerfall PCI sound card in my desktop, and it doesn't support DSD.
  
 Not sure if other manage to play DSD over SPDIF, not that I know.


----------



## earfonia

soundwave76 said:


> This is an even better article to send them.  It is also from Innerfidelity and it's about amp measurements. Even if Mytek has enough power to drive all sorts of headphones, it does not mean the amp is still good. Sadly the evdidence seems to suggest it is not.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/nwavguys-heaphone-amp-measurement-recommendations


 
  
 +1
 Thanks for the link!


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I have that article and others as well, I think they are fine for discussion . But in using that method in real listening test,s the findings are different . There is a thread here on speaker amps for headphones, I suggest you read it . It is real people with real speaker amps used for headphones. The results completly contradict what the article so pain stackingly describes. It's great reading. . The lowest headphone non IEM I have is the HE6. So that is what I used for my own tests . And in using a headphone amp, attenuation is commen place. 

Example output of amp would have a ten ohm and two ohm in series across the output. Headphones go across the two ohm resister. So in this case the amp see,s about an 8 ohm load and the headphone see,s 2 ohms . Now if you need more attenuation as some people do they would use a 100 ohm in series with a 2 ohm . Given more atenuation to the heahones . But in both cases it has no I'll affect in the sound quality. So as you can see there is evidence that it does not have the effect the article misleads you to be leave it does. In fact I find it hard to be leave the mytek company would blItenly do something to there product to hurt it's use. I met them , really smart guys not morons. And there understanding of how the product sounds when used for headphones is solid . I even brought up the fact the preamp and headphone was lacking in good quality of sound . They new that and said if used in bypass as the product was intended to be it is a totally different product. So they know .

Al. D


----------



## Esprit

earfonia said:


> Now I listen to Yulong DA8 most of the time, the headphone output is so much better than my Mytek.


 
 What do you think about rear XLR output (Mytek vs. Yulong using speakers or balanced headphones)?


----------



## earfonia

I haven't explore much the line out, I will test it with headphone amplifier, Violectric HPA V200, and share the impression.


----------



## Esprit

Mytek->Violectric->headphone versus Yulong->Violectric->headphone? Correct?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

The mytek xlr output is the best way to use the dac. The diffeence will apparent as soon as you listen .


----------



## Helstar

Yesterday I ordered a Violectric V200 to go with my Mytek DAC (and Fostex TH-900). Very interested in your impressions with the xlr vs rca connections. I was just asking myself if I should go and buy new xlr cables.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

save your money for now. get the new equipment burn it in use it . get to kknow what changes it made ro you. then maybe get them. if you change to many devices all at the same time, it muddys up what really made the change.

just an observation , from what i have done and how i would do it now.


----------



## Esprit

alrainbow said:


> The mytek xlr output is the best way to use the dac. The diffeence will apparent as soon as you listen .


 
 I would like to know his opinion about the Yulong vs. Mytek


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I do too just putting in my 2 cents here. No worries


----------



## StudioTan

alrainbow said:


> Well it is only 1 ohm . But at least it will sound its best now. The amp has a noise floor issue to, but it stops when music starts. I asked mytek but i have not found a cure for it.



 

Yeah, I've noticed the residual noise floor using the JH13s, which bothers me when the source is not loud enough to mask the noise.

Have you connected your JH16s directly to the XLR outputs via an adaptor?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

No , i do not use the preamp or volume control in the DAC. Always bypass


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Bypass!!!!
  
 and I use the RCA outputs for my tube amps and the XLR for the GSX MK2. Love the GSX MK2/Mytek combo! Flat neutral transparency without sounding lifeless.


----------



## earfonia

esprit said:


> Mytek->Violectric->headphone versus Yulong->Violectric->headphone? Correct?


 
  
 Finally I got time to carefully observe the 2 DACS: 
 Mytek STEREO192-DSD
 Yulong DA8
  

  

  
  
*The setup:*
 Desktop PC > USB > DAC (Mytek & Yulong) > Balanced Cables > Headphone Amplifier (Violectric HPA V200) > Headphone (Sennheiser HD800 and Philips Fidelio X1)
  
 Desktop PC with Foobar 1.2.9, with WASAPI driver.  
 USB Cable: Pangea Audio USB cable - PCOCC & 4% silver - 2 Meter x2
 DACs: Mytek STEREO192-DSD and Yulong DA8
 Balanced Cable: Wireworld Equinox 6 XLR
 Headphone Amp: Violectric HPA V200
 Headphones: Sennheiser HD800 & Philips Fidelio X1
  
 Both DACs are connected to the Desktop USB ports (side by side USB ports, same USB controller), so I used 2x same model, same length, of Pangea USB cable.  This is to simplify switching the DACs, what I need to do was only to switch the balanced cable and playback device in foobar.
 I use WASAPI (event) for both DACS, so this time only PCM is observed.  DSD is a bit troublesome as I have to modify the foo_dsd_asio everytime I change DAC.
 PCM Filter on both DACs were set to slow.
 Both DACs were set to bypass the volume control, operating in pure DAC mode.
  
*Recordings: *
 2L Free High Resoltion Samplers (24/192)
 Blue Chamber Quartett - First Impressions
 Chesky The World Greatest Audiophile Vocal Recording
  
*Summary:*
 I would say the Line Out quality of both DACs are in the same high-end grade.  Far better than other DACs I have at home (DACport, Dragonfly, Dr. DAC2 DX, and some other cheaper DACs).
 The differences between the two are small, not night and day kind of differences.  Both sound clean and detailed, and have very natural tonal balance with 'analog like' quality.  Both have excellent stereo imaging with pin point accuracy, excellent instrument separation, and spacious imaging.
 So it is not about which DAC is better, but which one suits better with the recording and the overall setup.
 Note: Mytek output voltage is higher than Yulong. With Fidelio X1 for example, at listening volume, volume position at 9 am for Mytek and 10:30 am for Yulong.
  
 Mytek is a bit leaner on bass to mid bass.  Bass quality is excellent, detailed, tight, and punchy, much better body compared with Mytek headphone output, but still a bit leaner compared with Yulong. 
 Mytek sounds slightly clearer, slightly more transparent, thus increase perceived detail. 
  
 Yulong is a tad warmer, bass to mid bass body slightly fuller compared to Mytek, with about the same quality.  Yulong also a tad smoother, less grain.  Vocal is smoother, warmer, and more intimate on Yulong.  Yet, details and spaciousness are also excellent, a very unique combination.
  
 From Pro Audio perspective (as I do a little bit of recording and in charge for my church audio setup), I think Mytek Line Out sound signature is slightly more natural than Yulong, and less forgiving.  Yulong maybe more appealing for home audio, and is 'slightly' more forgiving on recordings compared with Mytek.
  
 For Sennheiser HD800, as you might guess, Yulong suits HD800 better, more bass and midrange body, smoother, and more musical overall.
 For Philips Fidelio X1, which has darker, warmer, and smoother sound signature than HD800, with more bass, I like Mytek better, the bass is slightly tighter and more detailed on X1.
  
 On recording, vocal is a tad clearer on Mytek, but I prefer Yulong for vocal.  Yulong has all the good characters for vocal, detailed yet smooth and a tad warm, with good body and depth.  Vocal simply beautiful and engaging on Yulong.
 For classical orchestra & instrumental, Mytek might be better, but also depending on the recording quality.  some modern classical recording add too much spot mics in the mix, that make the recording sounds unnatural and aggressive.  For that type of recording, Yulong is more forgiving.
  
  
 So, with a good headphone amplifier, I can live with any of them.
 For Pro Audio, I think Mytek is a better option considering the wealth features it has that might be very useful for Pro Audio application.
 But for home one box DAC + Headphone Amp solution, Yulong DA8 is the best.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

mytek improves alot after burn-in too. was slightly digital and had an edge to it that took a couple weeks to get rid of. but it was perfect after that.


----------



## earfonia

dubstep girl said:


> mytek improves alot after burn-in too. was slightly digital and had an edge to it that took a couple weeks to get rid of. but it was perfect after that.


 
  
 Right!  Mine is already almost 1 year now, bought last year January, fully burnt-in.
 The Line Output is very good, best to bypass the volume control, in pure DAC mode.
 But still the headphone output is less to be desired compared with Yulong DA8 headphone output.


----------



## StudioTan

Thanks for the review. Again, the mod does make a big difference with low impedance IEMs, but I know your review didn't focus on the headphone outputs.

Your descriptions sound a lot like how the Lavry DA11's output is to the Mytek, the Lavry sounding warmer and more forgiving (headphone output only).

I'm not the average user; I use these devices for recording/mixing/mastering, etc., and that's where the Mytek shines. I want to know the truth so that the recordings are closer to the real world.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I can say this. . The headphone lacks real dynamics. For starters . Its loud but not detailed like a good amp . However plenty of audio engineers use it just like that. So in the end for you it might not matter that much. What part of the process do you do? If i may ask ?

Al dd


----------



## Helstar

Thx for the review. I received my V200 a couple of days ago. First impression was that it was kinda bright in combination with the Mytek and my Fostex TH900 phones, brighter than the TH900's straight from the Mytek amp, which I think is kinda weird since the V200 should be much warmer than the amp section of the Mytek. I guess the V200 needs some burn in time. I wonder how the combo will sound next month.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

As i am not a fan of burn. It could be that . Also i am a big fan of letter the devices warm up a bit before making judgements on sound comparisons. 

Al. D


----------



## Esprit

> Originally Posted by *earfonia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For Pro Audio, I think Mytek is a better option considering the wealth features it has that might be very useful for Pro Audio application.
> But for home one box DAC + Headphone Amp solution, Yulong DA8 is the best.


 
 Thank you very much. I'm using the Mytek with firewire cable and I think the FW input, on the 192 DSD, is better than USB2


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Yes it is unless you have one of those 500 USB PCI express cards in you CPU. Even mytek support will tell it does sound better with FW .


----------



## Dubstep Girl

earfonia said:


> Right!  Mine is already almost 1 year now, bought last year January, fully burnt-in.
> The Line Output is very good, best to bypass the volume control, in pure DAC mode.
> But still the headphone output is less to be desired compared with Yulong DA8 headphone output.


 
  
 oh i was only talking about the dac's out. 
  
 the headphone output unfortunately doesn't really improve over time. it has good power and sounds quite good for a stand alone, but its also nothing amazing as it has a lifeless sound at times and the bass is lean.
  
 i don't worry too much about the headphone out since i don't use it except for the th-900 where it doesn't sound as bad.


----------



## StudioTan

alrainbow said:


> I can say this. . The headphone lacks real dynamics. For starters . Its loud but not detailed like a good amp . However plenty of audio engineers use it just like that. So in the end for you it might not matter that much. What part of the process do you do? If i may ask ?
> 
> Al dd



Right now I use it to select and position mics while the musicians play the instruments, as well as post editing routines. I haven't been mixing lately but when that happens I'll look into a better amp. Of course, I use nearfields as well.

Also, I prefer the Headtap and my Adcom GFA 535 to any headphone amp I've heard so far when using the DT880 and HD650. Don't use it for IEMs though.


----------



## earfonia

studiotan said:


> Thanks for the review. Again, the mod does make a big difference with low impedance IEMs, but I know your review didn't focus on the headphone outputs.
> 
> Your descriptions sound a lot like how the Lavry DA11's output is to the Mytek, the Lavry sounding warmer and more forgiving (headphone output only).
> 
> I'm not the average user; I use these devices for recording/mixing/mastering, etc., and that's where the Mytek shines. I want to know the truth so that the recordings are closer to the real world.


 
  
 I haven't tried Lavry DA11, but Yulong is not very forgiving, just want to clarify my review.  Yulong still reveal recording quality very2 well, bad recording still sounds bad, but compared with Mytek, Yulong is relatively more forgiving.  Maybe due to smoother and a tad warmer sound signature.
  
 Yulong and Mytek to me is not night and day different, at least during my test with HPA V200.  They have similar natural tonal balance, maybe due to the same Sabre DAC chip company.  The difference is Yulong is a tad smoother, warmer, and better fuller bass, Mytek is leaner on bass, and slightly more analytical.
  
 I do a little bit of recording as well, if I have to choose which DAC to choose for mixing / mastering my recording on nearfield or with headphone amp, Mytek would be my choice due to the rather analytical sound.
 But for music listening, I enjoy Yulong DA8 better.  And the headphone output of Yulong is so good, that I don't need my Violectric HPA V200 anymore when using Yulong DA8.
  


dubstep girl said:


> i don't worry too much about the headphone out since i don't use it except for the th-900 where it doesn't sound as bad.


 
  
 The Mytek headphone output is not bad, it is just lacking of midrange and bass body, and need slightly stronger dynamic.  Using dark sounding headphones, it is actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## Stormfriend

Hi guys, I have a Mytek on the 30 day trial at the moment.  I left it burning in for a week and have now moved it down to my main rig.  Firewire works fine from a TI based PCI card, but the USB2 input doesn't work when fed by my SoTM PCI-E card, which is what I'd want to be using.  The USB1 input does work from that card, and the USB2 input works from the motherboard USB slots (both USB 2 and USB 3 outputs), so I guess it's a driver compatibility issue.  The PC (Mytek software) doesn't believe any devices are attached when using the SoTM into USB2.  Has anyone managed to get them working together?  I'm using Win 8.1 Pro so there are no special drivers installed except for the Mytek.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I would eamil sotom. Directly. Hopefully they have a setting or software to send you. If that fails then try mytek. In the meantime google the card you have and see what pops up too.


----------



## Stormfriend

It's worth a try.  Does anyone know what the best email address for SoTM is?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

THERE is guy named jesus he is involved with them some how jesus r . if you cannot find it here go to ps audio or computor sudio file websites . he is there often also put up post there
computoraudiophile is the best one to get help for you.

ald .


----------



## Stormfriend

I think I've found it.  If not I'll get an angry email from some random housewife who thinks my acronyms mean something rude...


----------



## Stormfriend

Problem solved - the Mytek needs USB power enabled to recognise the connection on the USB2 input, whereas its USB1 input didn't. I'd switched that off on the SoTM card as my other DACs didn't need it.  It’s working fine now.


----------



## Canadian411

I am going to ask for help to choose between the preamp or mastering version.

As I am a BIG "noob" in the DAC world, I am looking for a DAC that I can use for my future DarkStar/WA6SE/Liquid Gold. 
I also want to use this DAC to connect to speaker amp,

Which one is better ?


----------



## Sherwood

The only reason you would want the mastering version is if you work with professional mastering gear that can put out an unmastered DSD signal over something other than USB.  Basically, you know if you need the mastering version.  The preamp version is designed for consumers.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

definitely the pre-amp. only reason to buy the mastering is if someone else ****ed up and is selling for cheap.


----------



## Canadian411

dubstep girl said:


> definitely the pre-amp. only reason to buy the mastering is if someone else ****ed up and is selling for cheap.



 


Hahaha, that could have been me.  Thanks ladies and gents.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

preamp version ....
  
 and get a FW on you cpu  you need it to update firmware and it sounds better too.
  
 come on people help the person . he needs to know that too..
  
 al


----------



## Canadian411

alrainbow said:


> preamp version ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks Al, I also read some post back there about bypassing the pre-amp from you, it was helpful.
Many thanks !.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

one more thing use the analog volume control it is much better than the digital . they both raise and lower the volume but the analog does it .


----------



## ALRAINBOW

you are very welcome , I am sure I come off sometimes cranky . its that so many people drive many crazy with misinformation  I do it too . but I fess up .
  
 al


----------



## music_man

I was wondering if anyone knew how this compares to the bm dac2. solely for the dac.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I do not own that dac. And I am selling the mytek up for sale. Pm if interested. 

Al.


----------



## Canadian411

music_man said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how this compares to the bm dac2. solely for the dac.


 
 I also wonder Mytek 192 vs Wyred DAC2 DSDse.  
  
 Here in Canada Mytek 192 = $1800 CAD, W4SD2 DSDse => $2500 CAD


----------



## Dubstep Girl

canadian411 said:


> I also wonder Mytek 192 vs Wyred DAC2 DSDse.
> 
> Here in Canada Mytek 192 = $1800 CAD, W4SD2 DSDse => $2500 CAD


 
  
  
 seems like mytek would be the better value, don't know how much of an improvement the DSDse version offers over the regular one.


----------



## Canadian411

dubstep girl said:


> seems like mytek would be the better value, don't know how much of an improvement the DSDse version offers over the regular one.


 
 Ya I guess so, Mytek comes with the headphone out so worth the money I guess.  
 But I just don't like the look of Mytek, to me just not pretty at all. Look-wise W4S wins for me.  (just me).


----------



## Dubstep Girl

canadian411 said:


> Ya I guess so, Mytek comes with the headphone out so worth the money I guess.
> But I just don't like the look of Mytek, to me just not pretty at all. Look-wise W4S wins for me.  (just me).


 
  
 w4s is ugly too though, its boxy and dull.


----------



## magiccabbage

canadian411 said:


> I also wonder Mytek 192 vs Wyred DAC2 DSDse.
> 
> Here in Canada Mytek 192 = $1800 CAD, W4SD2 DSDse => $2500 CAD


 
 if your gonna spend 2500 just get the BDA2


----------



## Canadian411

magiccabbage said:


> if your gonna spend 2500 just get the BDA2



 


Benchmark DAC2 outperforms Mytek 192 DAC ?, dang, it's getting harder to decide which one to get.


----------



## Canadian411

dubstep girl said:


> w4s is ugly too though, its boxy and dull.



 


Haha, for me W4S is beautiful and simple. W4S looks more luxurious than Mytek.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

dubstep girl said:


> w4s is ugly too though, its boxy and dull.


 
 Picked Mytek due to a small footprint and headphone output.  W4S shape is odd, not quite standard audio deck size.
  
 Anyone compares Mytek versus PS Audio PWD 2?


----------



## magiccabbage

canadian411 said:


> magiccabbage said:
> 
> 
> > if your gonna spend 2500 just get the BDA2
> ...


 
 No not that - i meant this ¬  BRYSTON BDA 2
  

  
 If you are from Canada there is probably one that you can try out near where you live.


----------



## Canadian411

magiccabbage said:


> No not that - i meant this ¬  BRYSTON BDA 2
> 
> 
> 
> If you are from Canada there is probably one that you can try out near where you live.



 


So Bryton is better ? I am really a technical guru but want to buy good DAC for many years use.

Thanks !


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I have both. The pwd is better no doubt. 
The pwd has much better low end and overall better sound 
Also the volume control is much better as well 
Now if in use the offramp with USB to spidif 
And i2s the pwd is still better but it improves greatly 
Both dacs 


It looks much better too. 
But it does not do DSD native. 
But the truth is the MyTek is not for me


----------



## Canadian411

alrainbow said:


> I have both. The pwd is better no doubt.
> 
> The pwd has much better low end and overall better sound
> 
> ...



 


Ok you guys are confusing me now. what is PWD ? is that acronym? or Bryston BDA-2


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Ps audio 
PWD MKII 
it's a DAC dubstep asked about 
My advice is try to listen to dacs. 
The entire sound is up for opinion. 
Not entirely based on those peoples review 

I know it's hard but this is why most people buy a few before getting the right one
Read a lot. 

Al


----------



## magiccabbage

canadian411 said:


> magiccabbage said:
> 
> 
> > No not that - i meant this ¬  BRYSTON BDA 2
> ...


 
 Machedonian hero had the WFS DAC 2 and upgraded to the Bryston so maybe ask him. I think he audition the PWD also.


----------



## Esprit

I own the Mytek 192 and the Yulong DA8. Now the Mytek is turned off.


----------



## Canadian411

alrainbow said:


> Ps audio
> 
> PWD MKII
> 
> ...



 


Oh my that's twice the Mytek price, I am gonna have to pack lunch in a brown bag.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Some dacs cost more. But you could get the DAC used 

I have a msb stack I bought used 
So to me used hi end electronics is fine to buy 
I would not buy used headphones 
But plenty if people do that to. 
So the pwd is about 2 k or less used 
I cannot speak for what I do not have 
But can for what I do. 

Al


----------



## blasjw

canadian411 said:


> I also wonder Mytek 192 vs Wyred DAC2 DSDse.
> 
> Here in Canada Mytek 192 = $1800 CAD, W4SD2 DSDse => $2500 CAD


 
  
 Both are nice units.  I like the look of both myself.  The DSDse does offer some benefits over the Mytek AFAICT:
  
 Asynchronous USB input supports 32-bit 384kHz vs. 32-bit 192kHz
 Upgradable Digital, Output, and USB boards (designed for future improvements) vs. not upgradable
 2x Coax inputs vs. 1x
 2x Toslink inputs vx. 1x
 1x Balanced I2S input via HDMI cable (not standard HDMI cable format) vs. no I2S input

 Not sure what the Mytek warranty is but the DSDse is 5 years.  Of course it is more expensive as well.


----------



## sawindra




----------



## Sherwood

I bought the Mytek for one reason: when I recorded an album with my band and paid for professional mastering, the mastering engineer used a Mytek DAC and ADC. Later, when we went back in the studio, they used Mytek gear as well. I'm not going to drop names, but I had the good fortune to work with serious guys, and the final tweaks to all their albums (and countless more) were made on a Mytek. 

I have no doubt that the Bryston and the PS Audio are great units. I've heard the PWD and like it a lot. But, to me, the DAC should not be a piece of gear with character. It should be technically perfect, sonically without fault, and it's performance should be vetted against some benchmark. I am comfortable setting that benchmark at "what mastering engineers use."


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Your thoughts make sense to me. But having the many dacs 
If various prices the answer is just not that simple 
I own the MyTek , pwdmkii , audio GD M7
, msb platinum stack. And have heard the lampi 
Level 4 gen 4. And they all sound different 
I conclude some have just separation of the music 
And overall a better sound quality niw I also own an offramp
That improves almost all of the dacs 
Now a recording engineer does need a ad to da 
Converter but I do think the MyTek is a commercial pro 
Grade equipment 
But that is just my thoughts 

Al


----------



## papa kief

i know i'm a little late on this thread and i hope its ok to jump in. i'm new to all this and i too am looking to buy a new dac. i'm not opposed to spending a little more $$$ if its a product that is going to last/ provide years of enjoyment.
  
 so my question, (hope this doesn't sound stupid & yes i am new to this) "has anyone compared the Mytek to the Auralic Vega? i know the Vega is more money but i have read many good reviews, and i really like the look!
  
 thanks, and looking forward to hearing some feedback.
  
 Papa Kief


----------



## Esprit

He did it
_[...]I compared the Vega to the Mytek Stereo192-DSD DAC ($1,695.00, see review) which I thoroughly enjoy, and the Mytek sounds slightly veiled and diffuse in comparison. This is an interesting discovery because I never would have described the Mytek as sounding veiled or diffuse without hearing the Vega side by side.[...]_


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Hello vailed people 
May i ask how youbused yhe mytek. 
FW or usb. And did youbuse the preamp 
Or bypassed. 
Also was the format dsd or pcm 
Iniwn the dac too. And would like to way in
On the vailing 
Al


----------



## Esprit

FW, bypass


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Ok then that is as good as it gets. . I do not find it veiled but it is a little lAid back. Like the M7. As opposed to the PWDmkii. It's better with headphones or IEM,s , but with speakers it's not close enough. 

Al


----------



## Esprit

The jitter eliminator is always on?


----------



## papa kief

Has anyone compared the Mytek with the Chord Hugo?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Has anyone here tried an offramp 5 or 
ap1/PP AS a USB to spidif converter 
To hear improvements ??

Al


----------



## Todd R

Just notice after getting the new USB driver for Mac (10 February 2014) the dac will now play 128 DSD files through USB. It used to only do the 64 DSD prior to this.


----------



## Canadian411

What do you guys think about vs Yulong DA8 ?
I want to use the DAC as headphone amp and also want to drive the speaker.

I read the Yulong DA8 thread and review says the mytek amp section is pretty weak compare to Yulong DA8 amp.
Is this true ?


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I Own the MyTek it's a good DAC but not 
A good choice of preamp or amp. 
It's just not detailed enough and has a bit of glare
To it. Info not know anything about the other. DAC 
Al


----------



## Canadian411

alrainbow said:


> I Own the MyTek it's a good DAC but not
> 
> A good choice of preamp or amp.
> 
> ...



 


(Edit : I guess you answered but) So Yulong DA8 is better ? I want a nice (not overly expensive) that can play DSD128 and works as headphone amp.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I cannot help you. If you want to buy I am looking to sell 
My MyTek. Itight be fine for you And buying it used 
U would save money too. Mine is black and preamp model
I have too much stuff so thinning the heard a little 
Al


----------



## Canadian411

alrainbow said:


> I cannot help you. If you want to buy I am looking to sell
> 
> My MyTek. Itight be fine for you And buying it used
> 
> ...



 


It's ok , thanks anyways I don't know much about Yulong 
As for the used, I don't mind buying used devices except I cannot deduct as part of my business expenses, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Np


----------



## Esprit

I have the Mytek and the Yulong but I use them only with active speakers


----------



## Canadian411

esprit said:


> I have the Mytek and the Yulong but I use them only with active speakers



 


That's my long term plan once I renovate my house, get few set of nice speaker 
Which dac has better sound stage and natural sounding ?, I am looking for something very organic sound.


----------



## Esprit

IMHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHO: the Yulong


----------



## gz00

I own the mytek and can't agree with the folks claiming it is weak as a preamp. I use as a DAC via my pre/power, as a headphone amp using AKG Q701's and with active speakers.  It is superlative with all.  I know nothing about the Yulong but the mytek replaced a chord quteHD and is clearly superior.


----------



## Esprit

I own the Mytek since it is on the market.
 I've used it as pre DAC, with a passive Pro Passion preamp in bypass mode and with a Bryson preamp.
 My speakers are midfield monitors pro. The last setup, in my house, system, with my ears is the best.
 Now the Mytek is always off and I'm using Youlong->Bryston->monitors...
 m2c


----------



## papa kief

i demo'ed a Mytek, enjoyed the sound but I ended up buying a Chord Hugo. much better sound quality for my home audio needs with the added benefit of being able to take it with me when i travel.  very fine headphone amp that will drive most, if not any headphones on the market.  now i have that same great sound at home & on the road.  little pricey, nut to get all the same features anywhere else, you would have to purchase multiple devices.  very happy.


----------



## nickpro

my myteK


----------



## Sherwood

Is that a case around the entire unit, or did you remove the guts and recast them? It looks a lot like a lumin.


----------



## nickpro

Linn KDS


----------



## Sherwood

nickpro said:


> Linn KDS


 
 That seems ridiculous.  It's an awful lot of work to stuff electronics into a Linn chassis.  Why not just guy the Linn, if you want that?


----------



## ogodei

alrainbow said:


> I cannot help you. If you want to buy I am looking to sell
> My MyTek. Itight be fine for you And buying it used
> U would save money too. Mine is black and preamp model
> *I have too much stuff so thinning the heard a little*
> Al


 
  
 That is hilarious.


----------



## gz00

Match up with latest M2Tech Young DSD DAC on AudioStream site.  Mytek still very competitive.


----------



## Canadian411

Not a big fan of burr dac but I think yulong da8 is the best valued dac/amp I think.


----------



## Esprit

Yulong uses Sabre (9018)


----------



## Canadian411

esprit said:


> Yulong uses Sabre (9018)



Ya yulong uses 9018  I was referring to M2tech young dac with burr brown chip.

I think 9018 is really nice chip imo.


----------



## Esprit

Mytek uses 9016


----------



## r11bordo

Anybody has tried to sent DoP signal into spdif input ?
Could you confirm DSD flow is detected ?

Thanks


----------



## teiki arii

Hello everybody,
 honnestly, whatever the DAC is, the matter is how you take benefit of it... I have 2x PCM1792 in Cayin CDT-17A, DSD1796DBR in SCD-XA5400ES, and Sabre ES9018 in Yulong DA8.. All three sound very nice but with nice OpAmps...


----------



## Syan25

I had my first experience with this DAC today. My goodness, it's astonishing even when using pcm input. Truly amazing sonority.


----------



## DObleX

Fostex HP-A8 vs Mytek Stereo192 as standalone DAC+amp for headphones. What better? Anybody compare it?


----------



## Syan25

The Fostex is great really. I've heard it twice but I do think the Mytek is better. I thought it was just a little more refined.


----------



## DObleX

It's possible to replace op amps in the A8 and it's begin sounds much better. For example, here is experience of replace original op amps with discrete one:
 http://sparkoslabs.com/ss3601-discrete-op-amp-reviews-fostex-hpa8/ "After replacing the OPAs with the SS3601 discretes, the sound improved considerably. The discretes gave a wider sound stage and had a more transparent sound than the OPAs. The transient impact of drums was improved greatly. The discretes had less sound coloring and gave the music a more powerful presentation.". So, it's difficult to make right chose between A8 and 192, when cannot to here it.


----------



## DObleX

syan25 said:


> The Fostex is great really. I've heard it twice but I do think the Mytek is better. I thought it was just a little more refined.


 

 And how about the details and transparent? Are they both the same?


----------



## ckc527

Anyone know the XLR output implementation on the Stereo192 DSD DAC?
  
 Is it balanced by 1) Differential Circuit, 2) Single Ended Circuit with Transformer Balanced Outputs or 3) Single Ended Circuit with OpAmp driven differential circuit?
  
 Thanks,
 ckc


----------



## ogodei




----------



## ckc527

Sorry but I can't read schematic. Does this mean the XLR outputs on this DAC is not really balanced?


----------



## ogodei

The DAC is fully balanced throughout.  There is no single-ended circuit with any kind of splitting going before the XLR outputs.


----------



## ckc527

ogodei said:


> The DAC is fully balanced throughout.  There is no single-ended circuit with any kind of splitting going before the XLR outputs.




So it is balanced by differential circuit?

Thanks
ckc


----------



## Topspin70

Been having the Mytek on my radar for a while and finally saved enough funds to go for it. Judging from this thread the headphone amp isn't quite as good. Anyone compared it to the Concero HP? That's what I'm upgrading from and if there's a positive jump in SQ I'm gonna go for it. The Concero HP has been driving my LCD3 and much I like what I hear I feel it's far from doing the cans justice. Plus it has no outputs except headphone which limits my future plans to add a dedicated amp.


----------



## ogodei

The amp in the Mytek is serviceable. It wont win any awards but I still find it decent for SS.


----------



## simmleong

Does anyone know where can I test the Mytek in kuala lumpur?


----------



## okw3188

There is a new firmware 1.8.3 available now. It has been a long time, since my last upgrading of firmware and I forgot that the default volume control is set to "analog" after upgrading. I was panicking for the past 1 hour, just to get the sound out from the DAC again. And finally enjoying music through my headphone now....


----------



## ogodei

Two recent firmware updates actually. The previus update was from 2013 ! 

From the release notes:

"
v1.8.3 / 2015-09-10
Changes:
 1. MidSide, L-R and Mono are saved now and restored after power up.

v1.8.2 / 2015-07-27
Changes:
 1. Added vol trim in bypass mode. After this change vol trim doesn't work on analog input.
" 

My guess someone in the pro world asked for this change? I guess if you are using the device purely as an analog attenuator you'd be advised not to make the update. Otherwise I don't see the point.


----------



## Sherwood

I'd skip the update entirely, unless you read the above and thought "My God finally, thank you Mytek."


----------



## nerone

topspin70 said:


> Been having the Mytek on my radar for a while and finally saved enough funds to go for it. Judging from this thread the headphone amp isn't quite as good. Anyone compared it to the Concero HP? That's what I'm upgrading from and if there's a positive jump in SQ I'm gonna go for it. The Concero HP has been driving my LCD3 and much I like what I hear I feel it's far from doing the cans justice. Plus it has no outputs except headphone which limits my future plans to add a dedicated amp.



I can't make any comments on the amplifier side of the Concero HP, but I do have the Mytek and the Concero HD. The DAC on the Mytek sounds better to me, more transparent and a little brighter. I use the Musical Fidelity M1HPAp and Vallhala 2 as amplifiers. With the MF the Mytek sounds fatiguing, but just on very long listenings. 
Considering I'm using the LCD-X, I think you should be fine with the Mytek as you have the LDC-3. 
I didn't find the amp on the Mytek capable enough for me, but I have the gain on the Mytek set for half of the original on the internal jumpers and I didn't try to change that as I didn't have the intention to use it as a stand alone DAC/amp. Also the LCD has lower impedance than the 3.


----------



## Synthax

Mytek headphone output is mediocre. It has background noise/hiss with sensitive headphones (Teslas for example). It is not sufficient powered for very low bass in full size headphones. It is rather weak in power and voltage. I have very average experience with this output and absolutely recommend separated headphone amp with this great DAC unit.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Is this the same one Nathan @shigzeo reviewed today?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,
  
 Has anyone reviewed it with any of the Geek Pulse Infinity, XFi, SFi DACs? What is different in the Brooklyn DAC? I heard a newer model is launch and this model gets a discounted price.
  
 Best Regards
 LR


----------



## Promenadeplatz

I asked them 2 weeks ago in the U.S. and in EU to tell me the voltage the headphone amplifier delivers but got no answer so far........ I understand it is not a good idea to change the HPA V200 amplifier I use for this one, I mean only the amplifier section. I thought to buy one that delivers at least 10-12V for an HD 800.


----------



## Promenadeplatz

ogodei said:


> The DAC is fully balanced throughout.  There is no single-ended circuit with any kind of splitting going before the XLR outputs.




No, it is not. It is just servo balanced, often also called "cross coupled", not fully balanced.


----------



## notengewirr

Since last week I have the possibility to test the Mytek Stereo192-DSD
 For comparison i have my beloved Apogge Mini-Dac.This unit outperformed some other CD-Players and dacs in the past...
 Both devices are connected via  Balanced XLR outputs, cables are all the same sort / balanced Studio XLR cables
 The source is a Mac with iTunes and Pure Music upsampling OFF
 The data files are PCM 44.1-96kHz 16 / 24bits
  
 First I tested the best connectivity for each device.
 The Mytek Stereo192-DSD clearly benefits from the FW connection.
 Upsampling off, PCM Filter sharp,analog vol.control

 The Apogee Mini-Dac also has FW, but it sounds clearly better with a separate USB 2 HifaceTwo over Coax S / PDIF Interface.
 Mytek is also very good via the Hiface2 > S/PDIF coax.
 My Macs Toslink sounds crap , has high jitter. Only advantage is the electrical isolation.
 The Hiface2 has built in Pulse-Transformer. so i believe it it also isolated.(Transformer-Isolated)
 No 'noise' or 'buzzing' or 'hum' audible via the HifaceTwo.
  
 The headphone outputs of the  devices are slightly different.
 With my Shure SE535 (36Ohms/119dB sensitivity)  only the output of the Apogee is absolutely noise-free
 With low impedance HP the Apogee has most impact. Even my older LCD-2 sounds very controlled. Also my K701
 HPs like T1, Sennh.600/650  are slightly better connected to the Mytek amplifiers.
  
 Over XLR analog outputs both converters give a very clean and powerful sound image.
 The Apogee Mini-Dac has even the most power reserves through its anaolog XLR outputs.
 Apogee and Stereo192Dac can also be controlled internally.
 The Mini-Dac via channel-separated Potis, the Mytek by jumper.
 Mini-Dac and Stereo192-DSD / Stereo 96-Dac also have the option to control the analog output via front knob.
 Both units uses analog attenuation. ( i do not try the Mytek's digital volume control ) someone here prefer the digital volume ?
  
 i first noticed ,the Mytek sound is very clean in the heights. Sometimes I have the feeling that they are a bit artificial in the upper range.
 Do the heights have more resolution over the Apogee ? Hmm , difficult ! The apogee's heights are same intensity but less artificial.
 Is it a kind of _sizzling_ or so ? Perhaps aliasing ? ( as i said ,i do not use any Upsampling or special filter setting on the Mytek)
 It is like using an exciter to enhance the upper range. Or if someone adds minimal Tube-or Tape-harmonics to the signal.
 Apogee Mini-Dac has the same treeble energy, but less 'smooth&widening' or softening/enhancing the signal.
 It sounds more natural with Mini-dac.
 The heights of both units  are free of  ear-fatigue even at very high levels !
  
 If i listen to vocals ( mostly  Vocals in Pop/Wave/ 80-90s music  lol )  both units are great performer.
 Voices sound absolutely genuine and are placed in the right space. With the Mytek there is a bit more space arround the voices.
 The Mini-Dac voices sound a bit more in front of you. For me an advantage for live-music or acustic instruments.
  
 The Mytek has slightly deeper bassresponse, only a bit more punch at the lowest end.That's pretty cool with some electronic music !
 Apogee Mini-Dac does more 'kicking'. Drums sounds powerfull ,more forward, more present. More live-character i think and more in your face. The sound-centre (mono-mid) has more pressure.
  
 Mytek's advantage is the remote control via Apple remote. Pretty cool feature !
  
  So wich unit do i prefer ?
  
 I think both dacs are great , the Mytek now is my dac for electronic music) and the mini-dac is the pop-music and livemusic performer


----------



## ambchang

Need some help with the firmware update so apologies in resurrecting an old thread. 

My mytek dsd is still using firmware 1.3.x and I wanted to update it. Problem is that I can only do so through FireWire. 

My laptop is a PC and doesn’t have FireWire. My new Mac only has thunderbolt any USB but no firewire.  My old Mac has FireWire but it’s so old that it would not support the software from mytek. 

I purchased a thunderbolt to FireWire adaptor but that doesn’t work. 

I emailed mytek but they have gone silent. 

Any of you have similar issues and solved it?  Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

anyone still use this dac?

i upgraded to a brooklyn dac+ for my main system but kept the stereo192 as a “2 channel receiver” for my TV / xbox, only using klipsch 2.1+speakers on the gaming setup but hella good sound because of the dac.

so easy to use and reliable


----------



## Jacobal

Call me crazy, but I’ve given up on balanced dacs. They were just too expensive while not sounding much better than sub $100 single ended dacs (I’m not joking; those tiny Asian dacs have come a long way) to justify their astronomical prices. Just isn’t worth it for me.


----------



## notengewirr

thunderbolt to FireWire adaptor does not work ?
my iMac is an early 2009 model, so i have no experience with newer  TB.
But i read they should work ?!


----------



## ambchang

notengewirr said:


> thunderbolt to FireWire adaptor does not work ?
> my iMac is an early 2009 model, so i have no experience with newer  TB.
> But i read they should work ?!



It didn’t work. Mac couldn’t recognize the DAC perhaps I can try it again. 


Emailed mytek again. Just totally ignored me. I wasn’t overly friendly in the email as o was very frustrated about spending hours on something easy to do but I’d expect at least a response. Quite disappointed at just ignoring me totally


----------



## notengewirr

FireWire connection in Stereo192-DSD DAC and 8x192 FireWire DIO card does not work with newest Apple computers (from 2018 and higher).

Mytek Driver and Firmware support:
https://mytekdigital.com/professional/support/


----------



## ambchang

Thanks. My Mac was 2017 version so should be good. I am just bummed that short of getting a used Mac that is just right, I can’t update my DAC.


----------

